# Tuesday



## Highlander

As Inauguration day approaches, I seem to feel a sense of apathy.  Tuesday means nothing to me and I really don't plan on watching any of the events scheduled for that day.  

What are your plans for Tuesday?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Highlander said:


> As Inauguration day approaches, I seem to feel a sense of apathy.  Tuesday means nothing to me and I really don't plan on watching any of the events scheduled for that day.
> 
> What are your plans for Tuesday?



I voted for him and still don't plan to watch 
Just another day


----------



## BS Gal

I'm working.  I have a t.v. in my office, but plan on keeping it off.


----------



## Tilted

Highlander said:


> As Inauguration day approaches, I seem to feel a sense of apathy. Tuesday means nothing to me and I really don't plan on watching any of the events scheduled for that day.
> 
> What are your plans for Tuesday?


 
Tuesday is like, 5 days away.  Who in the world makes plans 5 days in advance?


----------



## SummerWheatley

Tilted said:


> Tuesday is like, 5 days away.  Who in the world makes plans 5 days in advance?



i now what u mean.  im not even sure what im doing tomorow. Oh, and who is the Brack Obana guy everyone is talking about?


----------



## virgovictoria

You folks have got to be out of your minds!  

Be it that the president elect is your choice or not, this is a historical inauguration.  I imagine that the electricity downtown is booming right now with the excitement of Tuesday's induction into office.

President Elect Obama is it.  This is who we will have representing our country.  He symbolizes the voice of the voters and and more importantly, our democracy.  

Did I vote for him?  No.  Will I support him and go into this presidency with a fresh mind and attitude?  Yes I will.  

And I'm going to start by tuning in on Tuesday!


----------



## ItalianScallion

What a complete waste of time, resources and money for this country! I think it's ironic that we're not supposed to discriminate on the basis of race but the whole day can be blown out of proportion BECAUSE of race!


----------



## beachcat

Tilted said:


> Tuesday is like, 5 days away.  Who in the world makes plans 5 days in advance?



apparently not the millions of people who are on their way to dc in tour buses.  dc government is being flooded with calls from churches, youth groups, etc that are on their way here and have realized they have no place to sleep, nor have any idea where to park.  Man oh man, i can't imagine the mess.


----------



## Highlander

ItalianScallion said:


> What a complete waste of time, resources and money for this country! I think it's ironic that we're not supposed to discriminate on the basis of race but the whole day can be blown out of proportion BECAUSE of race!




I guess I will have to agree with you. It would be great if race was never an issue in our country but it is.  More so with the blacks.  They never seem to be happy just being Americans.  They always seem to want special attention.  

It's fine with me that the next President is half black but I really don't like it that he is liberal and that he has a muslim name.  Maybe I'm just over-reacting and I really hope he does some good stuff but I am not ready to accept him  until he proves himself to be a good leader.  

Personally, I think he will crack.  I think he will be no better than Clinton.  You know, the guy who really started a lot of this financial crisis we are in.  

For those you think GW Bush is to blame.     Well, you really aren't too smart.  I was listening to some feedback tonight from people who watched Bush's speech.  It was amazing how many people were so brainwashed by the media and have no clue what has really been going on the past 20 years. 

God help us!


----------



## Sonsie

virgovictoria said:


> You folks have got to be out of your minds!
> 
> Be it that the president elect is your choice or not, this is a historical inauguration.  I imagine that the electricity downtown is booming right now with the excitement of Tuesday's induction into office.
> 
> President Elect Obama is it.  This is who we will have representing our country.  He symbolizes the voice of the voters and and more importantly, our democracy.
> 
> Did I vote for him?  No.  Will I support him and go into this presidency with a fresh mind and attitude?  Yes I will.
> 
> And I'm going to start by tuning in on Tuesday!



He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Sonsie said:


> He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.



Let it out.  Go on al-Sonsie, tell us how you really feel. 















































Terrorist.


----------



## Sonsie

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Let it out.  Go on al-Sonsie, tell us how you really feel.
> 
> 
> Terrorist.



Retard fagboy.  I spent 20 years in the military to be called a terrorist by a little queer like you.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Sonsie said:


> Retard fagboy.  I spent 20 years in the military to be called a terrorist by a little queer like you.



Sentenced to die, US Muslim soldier who killed comrades - Times Online

SignOnSanDiego.com > War with Iraq -- Army: Soldier suspected of deadly grenade attack on 101st Airborne had 'attitude problem'

Terrorist.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Highlander said:


> It's fine with me that the next President is *less than* half black but I really don't like it that he is liberal and that he has a muslim name.
> For those you think GW Bush is to blame.     Well, you really aren't too smart.  It was amazing how many people were so brainwashed by the media and have no clue what has really been going on the past 20 years.
> God help us!


I fixed the first statement for you. 
You can thank the liberal media once again and the fact that liberals with only one active brain cell follow their every word.


Sonsie said:


> He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.


Sonsie, you really shouldn't hold back; Just say what you really mean. 
I hope for the worst weather ever but, even so, what would that do? The damage is coming.:shrug:


----------



## Sonsie

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Sentenced to die, US Muslim soldier who killed comrades - Times Online
> 
> SignOnSanDiego.com > War with Iraq -- Army: Soldier suspected of deadly grenade attack on 101st Airborne had 'attitude problem'
> 
> Terrorist.



You are so far beyond stupid...  it boggles the mind.  In the dark depths of your syphilitic brain do you think I'm Muslim?  or are you implying that I in some way was plotting against my former military comrades?  You are such a fool, it's absolutely amazing.  I applaud your outright stupidity!


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> You are so far beyond stupid...  it boggles the mind.  In the dark depths of your syphilitic brain do you think I'm Muslim?  or are you implying that I in some way was plotting against my former military comrades?  You are such a fool, it's absolutely amazing.  I applaud your outright stupidity!



you may not be a turrist, but you sure do seem like a huge #######.


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.



Der Fuehrer's Face is probably a good disney watch for you and the kids.


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> Retard fagboy.  I spent 20 years in the military to be called a terrorist by a little queer like you.



Yet you are manly enough to use emoticons.


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> you may not be a turrist, but you sure do seem like a huge #######.



I probably do seem like that to any liberal dems.  I'm a wife, mother, retired military member, and law abiding citizen, hell I've never even had a speeding ticket.  I'm conservative to the bone, in favor of the death penalty, the abolition of racial preferences, I'm pro-life, and fiercely patriotic.  I'm all that liberals dislike.


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> I probably do seem like that to any liberal dems.  I'm a wife, mother, retired military member, and law abiding citizen, hell I've never even had a speeding ticket.  I'm conservative to the bone, in favor of the death penalty, the abolition of racial preferences, I'm pro-life, and fiercely patriotic.  I'm all that liberals dislike.



I couldn't care less about that crap.

You act like an #######.


----------



## Sonsie

Gwydion said:


> Der Fuehrer's Face is probably a good disney watch for you and the kids.





Gwydion said:


> Yet you are manly enough to use emoticons.



So now I'm not only a Nazi but a man.  Brilliant assessment brainiac.


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> I couldn't care less about that crap.
> 
> You act like an #######.



Big surprise you would consider those things "crap".   Coming from you I consider than a compliment.  :thankyouverymuch:


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> So now I'm not only a Nazi but a man.  Brilliant assessment brainiac.



Brilliant assessment of knowledge, there dumbazz.

A patriot stands behind their country and leader.  They don't wish ill will towards them.

Guess the military didn't teach you ####.


----------



## Sonsie

Gwydion said:


> Brilliant assessment of knowledge, there dumbazz.
> 
> A patriot stands behind their country and leader.  They don't wish ill will towards them.
> 
> Guess the military didn't teach you ####.



Blindly follow who you want tw@t.  I'm retired now and can voice my likes and dislikes with impunity.  I wish nothing but the worst for that XXXXXX.


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> Blindly follow who you want tw@t.  I'm retired now and can voice my likes and dislikes with impunity.  I wish nothing but the worst for that XXXXXX.



Once again I state that the military didn't teach you anything.

It is quite ok though.  I'm sure you have more than enough to be depressed about.


----------



## Sonsie

Gwydion said:


> Once again I state that the military didn't teach you anything.
> 
> It is quite ok though.  I'm sure you have more than enough to be depressed about.



Blah, blah, blah, state whatever ####face.  Your lib opinion means nothing to me.  However, your disapproval makes me smile with glee!


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> Blah, blah, blah, state whatever ####face.  Your lib opinion means nothing to me.  However, your disapproval makes me smile with glee!



Dissaproval != feeling sorry for you.


----------



## Sonsie

Gwydion said:


> Dissaproval != feeling sorry for you.



Yeah, OK Mr/Ms Highroad.    Good one, gonna have to write that one down for future reference.  Scintillating response, don't you have one of these to go wildly fellate about now?


----------



## kom526

Just another day to me.:shrug: Besides, SOMEbody has to go to work and pay the taxes which have to go to cover the expenses of this boondoggle. If you ask me this whole thing REEKS of hypocrisy and yet here we are EXPECTED to take it all in and enjoy it like it's the dawn of a new life.

Let's see: road closings, Owe'Malley asking folks to stay off 495 "for our neighbors visiting from other states who are here for this historic occasion", police checkpoints and other ways of stifling commerce and free trade (which BTW is what builds an economy) for at least one and possibly up to three days, man I don't understand why I'm not turning cartwheels and figuring out how to record it all.


----------



## Sonsie

kom526 said:


> Just another day to me.:shrug: Besides, SOMEbody has to go to work and pay the taxes which have to go to cover the expenses of this boondoggle. If you ask me this whole thing REEKS of hypocrisy and yet here we are EXPECTED to take it all in and enjoy it like it's the dawn of a new life.
> 
> Let's see: road closings, Owe'Malley asking folks to stay off 495 "for our neighbors visiting from other states who are here for this historic occasion", police checkpoints and other ways of stifling commerce and free trade (which BTW is what builds an economy) for at least one and possibly up to three days, man I don't understand why I'm not turning cartwheels and figuring out how to record it all.



You mean it's not the dawn of a new life?!  Surely the ObamaMessiah shall strike you down for daring to doubt his greatness and the light he brings to the world!  Recant lest ye be labeled a heretic on SoMD!


----------



## kom526

Sonsie said:


> You mean it's not the dawn of a new life?!  Surely the ObamaMessiah shall strike you down for daring to doubt his greatness and the light he brings to the world!  Recant lest ye be labeled a heretic on SoMD!



I heard that one of the first things that congress will be doing will be crafting a law that requires the use of a "©" or a "®" every time the words "hope" © and or "change"® is used.

It makes me sad knowing that some of our customers will not be getting their printed in the USA materials in a timely matter due to the coronation. I'll be listening to Andrew Wilkow doing his salute to Ronald Reagan during the majority of that thing that's going on on Tuesday.


----------



## Sonsie

kom526 said:


> I heard that one of the first things that congress will be doing will be crafting a law that requires the use of a "©" or a "®" every time the words "hope" © and or "change"® is used.
> 
> It makes me sad knowing that some of our customers will not be getting their printed in the USA materials in a timely matter due to the coronation. I'll be listening to Andrew Wilkow doing his salute to Ronald Reagan during the majority of that thing that's going on on Tuesday.



I'm going to turn off the TV and enjoy my toddlers.  Maybe if it's warm enough down here I'll brush the ponies good and take the kids for a ride around the pastures.  I want the day to be happy so I'll ignore the garbage in DC and keep hoping for a total humiliating debacle.


----------



## toppick08

It's my Father's B'day......that's all that matters to me.


----------



## kom526

toppick08 said:


> It's my Father's B'day......that's all that matters to me.



Oh the irony. I bet "L" is gonna feel real special on Tuesday.


----------



## my-thyme

I'll be at work, and there's no TV in the office.

I will watch the news in the evening to see just how chaotic the gathering became.


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> Yeah, OK Mr/Ms Highroad.    Good one, gonna have to write that one down for future reference.  Scintillating response, don't you have one of these to go wildly fellate about now?



Nope, but glad you enjoy researching sex objects figured to resemble our politicians.

I'm just glad theres something you enjoy doing.


----------



## toppick08

kom526 said:


> Oh the irony. I bet "L" is gonna feel real special on Tuesday.


you know it....


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

I can;t wait for tursday.  I am goign to DC to enjoy all of the festivities.  It is going to be a very important historical day for us.


----------



## Nupe2

virgovictoria said:


> You folks have got to be out of your minds!
> 
> Be it that the president elect is your choice or not, this is a historical inauguration.  I imagine that the electricity downtown is booming right now with the excitement of Tuesday's induction into office.
> 
> President Elect Obama is it.  This is who we will have representing our country.  He symbolizes the voice of the voters and and more importantly, our democracy.
> 
> Did I vote for him?  No.  Will I support him and go into this presidency with a fresh mind and attitude?  Yes I will.
> 
> And I'm going to start by tuning in on Tuesday!



What an intelligent, mature and reasonable perspective!  You must not be from around these parts....


----------



## shiki

I would love to go but its gonna be unreasonably cold and travelling in DC and surrounding areas is gonna be a nightmare. I'll be poppin champagne thatday tho


----------



## sockgirl77

I'll be at work slamming my head on my desk as his fans in my office applaud every word out of his mouth.


----------



## Pete

Gwydion said:


> Brilliant assessment of knowledge, there dumbazz.
> 
> A patriot stands behind their country and leader.  They don't wish ill will towards them.
> 
> Guess the military didn't teach you ####.



You mean like those who stood behind Bush are patriots and those who didn't were unAmerican?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Pete said:


> You mean like those who stood behind Bush are patriots and those who didn't were unAmerican?



Can you please direct me to the posts on here where liberals on this forum have litterally called for his assissination or wished death upon him?

TIA.


----------



## Highlander

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll be at work slamming my head on my desk as his fans in my office applaud every word out of his mouth.



Oh, that gives me an idea.  I think I'll temporarily disconnect the cable from the TV in the office for Tuesday.  Some of these idiots will use the inauguration as an excuse to sit around and do nothing all day.  

I certainly don't want to be subjected to having to listen to Obama all day.  I would rather everyone in the office bring in ashtrays and light up all day.  That would be far less sickening.


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> I'm going to turn off the TV and enjoy my toddlers.  Maybe if it's warm enough down here I'll brush the ponies good and take the kids for a ride around the pastures.  I want the day to be happy so I'll ignore the garbage in DC and keep hoping for a total humiliating debacle.



perhaps you can spend some time training them to be racist #######s.


----------



## toppick08

Xaquin44 said:


> perhaps you can spend some time training them to be racist #######s.



Give it time......


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> perhaps you can spend some time training them to be racist #######s.



Who brought race into the thread?  You can't hate the guy without being a racist?  Are you part of Obama's new Thought Police Brigade or something?


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> Who brought race into the thread?  You can't hate the guy without being a racist?  Are you part of Obama's new Thought Police Brigade or something?



you brought race into the thread ....



Sonsie said:


> He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.



also, there is no such thing as a 'Thought Police Brigade' so it's a pretty safe bet that I'm no part of it.


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> you brought race into the thread ....
> 
> 
> 
> also, there is no such thing as a 'Thought Police Brigade' so it's a pretty safe bet that I'm no part of it.



Where did I mention race? 

On Edit:  Where is race mentioned?  Is calling someone a fxxker now a hate crime or something?  Don't go projecting your thoughts all over other people.


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> Where did I mention race?



unless there is some other 6 letter derogatory term for a black guy I'm not aware of ....


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> unless there is some other 6 letter derogatory term for a black guy I'm not aware of ....



How about an ordinary swear word genius?  Is calling someone a fxxker now a hate crime or something? Don't go projecting your thoughts all over other people.


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> How about an ordinary swear word genius?  Is calling someone a fxxker now a hate crime or something? Don't go projecting your thoughts all over other people.



ahh

two 6 letter words and I blew it =)

so you -may- not be a racist #######.

you're still certainly a regular #######.

also, projecting our thoughts is what people do.  It's kind of the point of communication ....


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> ahh
> 
> two 6 letter words and I blew it =)
> 
> so you -may- not be a racist #######.
> 
> you're still certainly a regular #######.
> 
> also, projecting our thoughts is what people do.  It's kind of the point of communication ....



I'd be hatin' just as much if it was Hillary.   I've even got a _really _good bottle of wine squirreled away for when Teddy K finally kicks it.

I'm actually trying to use less thinly veiled swear words since Vrai keeps dinging me for it.


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> I'd be hatin' just as much if it was Hillary.   I've even got a _really _good bottle of wine squirreled away for when Teddy K finally kicks it.
> 
> I'm actually trying to use less thinly veiled swear words since Vrai keeps dinging me for it.



Classy for you to continue doing something when you know its wrong.


----------



## morningbell

I start school that day.


----------



## PsyOps

I have to work.


----------



## Sonsie

Gwydion said:


> Classy.  God I hope your children get taken away from you.



Typical liberal response.  I don't agree with you so the state should get involved!


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> Typical liberal response.  I don't agree with you so the state should get involved!



No, nothing with the state.  Your attitude towards humanity is sick.  Your children should not be raised in such a disgusting manner.  Hopefully they realize how terrible their own mother is and get out of there asap.


----------



## Xaquin44

Gwydion said:


> No, nothing with the state.  Your attitude towards humanity is sick.  Your children should not be raised in such a disgusting manner.  Hopefully they realize how terrible their own mother is and get out of there asap.



no no .... people with different opinions deserve to die painfully.

that's what you're supposed to teach kids.

geez gwyd.


----------



## Sonsie

Gwydion said:


> No, nothing with the state.  Your attitude towards humanity is sick.  Your children should not be raised in such a disgusting manner.  Hopefully they realize how terrible their own mother is and get out of there asap.



Nothing with the state hey?  Who then would be _taking_ my kids?  Righhhht.   Oh yes, I'm a terrible mother.    You're too funny.  Raised in a disgusting manner hey?  Give me an example of my transgressions OK?  My kids have a healthy 2 parent family, a mom who is staying home with them while they are small, a nice house in the healthy countryside complete with ponies, dogs, cats, and lots of love and attention.  They have church on Sundays, a father who dotes on them and warm relations with their extended family.  Tough life huh?

However, just because I don't like you and your pathetic little platitudes and might dare to, gasp, actually swear at you and not like the opposition party I'm a bad mom.  You're an amusing little fool.


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> no no .... people with different opinions deserve to die painfully.
> 
> that's what you're supposed to teach kids.
> 
> geez gwyd.



Do you both have that much trouble separating the internet from your real lives and actions?


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> Nothing with the state hey?  Who then would be _taking_ my kids?  Righhhht.   Oh yes, I'm a terrible mother.    You're too funny.  Raised in a disgusting manner hey?  Give me an example of my transgressions OK?  My kids have a healthy 2 parent family, a mom who is staying home with them while they are small, a nice house in the healthy countryside complete with ponies, dogs, cats, and lots of love and attention.  They have church on Sundays, a father who dotes on them and warm relations with their extended family.  Tough life huh?
> 
> However, just because I don't like you and your pathetic little platitudes and might dare to, gasp, actually swear at you and not like the opposition party I'm a bad mom.  You're an amusing little fool.



what church advocates wishing death on people?

or do you just go for show?


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> Do you both have that much trouble separating the internet from your real lives and actions?



I'm not really on the internet?


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:


> Will I support him and go into this presidency with a fresh mind and attitude?  Yes I will.



You know, I'm trying, I really am.  But the more I see of the rabid frothing Leftists who bow down before him, the less likely I am to give their messiah a chance.  Did the Dems give Bush a chance?  No.  Are they still puling and whining and making fools of themselves?  Yes.

And reading the little lefties on here insisting how terrible it is to wish Obama ill, when they've spent 8 YEARS doing the exact thing to George Bush is just the limit.  "But we should support our leader!"

Effing hypocrites.  They can shove their new president up their ass and I hope they choke on him.

AND I will tell you something else I'm sick of:  RACE.  That is the only real thing Obama has going for him - that he's a black dude.  So much for race relations, because he has done more to divide the nation racially than any KKK member ever dreamed of.  If black people really want to be identified solely on the basis of their skin color, they can have at it and congratulations on your separatism from us white devils that you hate so much.



And you morons can go right ahead and call me Hitler or whatever your little pea brains can come up with.  I'll let you know when your opinion matters to me.


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> what church advocates wishing death on people?
> 
> or do you just go for show?



I'm not religious, my husband believes though.  I want to give my kids a chance to have faith so I put them first and go for their sake, and it certainly doesn't hurt me and they are getting the opportunity to have belief.  If they choose not to be regular church goers later in life that is fine with me.


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> Nothing with the state hey?  Who then would be _taking_ my kids?  Righhhht.   Oh yes, I'm a terrible mother.    You're too funny.  Raised in a disgusting manner hey?  Give me an example of my transgressions OK?  My kids have a healthy 2 parent family, a mom who is staying home with them while they are small, a nice house in the healthy countryside complete with ponies, dogs, cats, and lots of love and attention.  They have church on Sundays, a father who dotes on them and warm relations with their extended family.  Tough life huh?
> 
> However, just because I don't like you and your pathetic little platitudes and might dare to, gasp, actually swear at you and not like the opposition party I'm a bad mom.  You're an amusing little fool.



Yup.  Just in the same way as you are feeling you are doing nothing wrong here, I am sure you feel the same way about your spawn.  Its just sad.


----------



## Sonsie

Xaquin44 said:


> I'm not really on the internet?



Don't be obtuse, you're smarter than that.


----------



## Gwydion

Xaquin44 said:


> no no .... people with different opinions deserve to die painfully.
> 
> that's what you're supposed to teach kids.
> 
> geez gwyd.



haha, sorry.  I forgot what church taught me.


----------



## Ken King

I heard as his last parting effort GW is leaving Obama a four year supply of pretzels. Here is hoping for the best.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gwydion said:


> Yup.  Just in the same way as you are feeling you are doing nothing wrong here, I am sure you feel the same way about your spawn.  Its just sad.



And you can kiss my ass as well, you hypocrite.  Can't have a disagreement without bringing someone's kids into it, can you?  Right out of the frothing ugly DNC playbook.  Maybe you can insist that Sonsie's kids aren't really hers while you're at it.

Idiot.


----------



## Xaquin44

vraiblonde said:


> You know, I'm trying, I really am.  But the more I see of the rabid frothing Leftists who bow down before him, the less likely I am to give their messiah a chance.  Did the Dems give Bush a chance?  No.  Are they still puling and whining and making fools of themselves?  Yes.
> 
> And reading the little lefties on here insisting how terrible it is to wish Obama ill, when they've spent 8 YEARS doing the exact thing to George Bush is just the limit.  "But we should support our leader!"
> 
> Effing hypocrites.  They can shove their new president up their ass and I hope they choke on him.
> 
> AND I will tell you something else I'm sick of:  RACE.  That is the only real thing Obama has going for him - that he's a black dude.  So much for race relations, because he has done more to divide the nation racially than any KKK member ever dreamed of.  If black people really want to be identified solely on the basis of their skin color, they can have at it and congratulations on your separatism from us white devils that you hate so much.
> 
> 
> 
> And you morons can go right ahead and call me Hitler or whatever your little pea brains can come up with.  I'll let you know when your opinion matters to me.



I've never wished Bush ill.

I don't think he was a very good president, but I don't want him to fall down the steps or whatnot.

then, I guess I'm not a 'leftie' or whatever term you feel like grouping over half the country in.


----------



## Xaquin44

Sonsie said:


> Don't be obtuse, you're smarter than that.



I'm not.  I get what you're saying, but it's not like my opinions change suddenly because I'm online.


----------



## Xaquin44

Ken King said:


> I heard as his last parting effort GW is leaving Obama a four year supply of pretzels. Here is hoping for the best.



sour dough or those little stick ones?


----------



## vraiblonde

Normally I'd delete attacks on children, but I think I'll let the posts stand so the whole world can see what a filthy dirty lowdown ignorant POS you are, picking on toddlers like the big man you are.


----------



## catlingirl

I gotta work but the kids will must likely be playing video games and watching cartoons.


----------



## Sonsie

vraiblonde said:


> And you can kiss my ass as well, you hypocrite.  Can't have a disagreement without bringing someone's kids into it, can you?  Right out of the frothing ugly DNC playbook.  *Maybe you can insist that Sonsie's kids aren't really hers while you're at it.*
> 
> Idiot.



Gasp!  How did you know!  I actually bought them on the black market.     "I hope your kids get taken away"  sheesh, typical response hey?  Take their kids and indoctrinate them in lefty PC!  Anyone with a dissenting view must be a bad parent and raising their kids to be Hitler youth!


----------



## vraiblonde

Xaquin44 said:


> I've never wished Bush ill.



Well, glad to hear you're the be-all end-all of the whole entire Democrat party.  

You have almost certainly seen the vitriol directed at Bush, not to mention the nastiness flung at Sarah Palin.  Now the right is supposed to play nice and give their savior a chance.

Uh huh.  I'll jump right on that.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sonsie said:


> Gasp!  How did you know!  I actually bought them on the black market.     "I hope your kids get taken away"  sheesh, typical response hey?  Take their kids and indoctrinate them in lefty PC!  Anyone with a dissenting view must be a bad parent and raising their kids to be Hitler youth!



That's how you can tell you're winning your argument - when the little whiner you're arguing with starts with the "I feel sorry for your children" bull####.

Takes a big smart tough man to jump all over a pair of toddlers.


----------



## Xaquin44

vraiblonde said:


> Well, glad to hear you're the be-all end-all of the whole entire Democrat party.
> 
> You have almost certainly seen the vitriol directed at Bush, not to mention the nastiness flung at Sarah Palin.  Now the right is supposed to play nice and give their savior a chance.
> 
> Uh huh.  I'll jump right on that.



I'm not saying no one has.  both sides have their nasties.


----------



## vraiblonde

Xaquin44 said:


> I'm not saying no one has.  both sides have their nasties.



Uh huh.  So where were you when the Left was spewing their nastiness toward George Bush and Sarah Palin?  Didn't have anything to say about that, did you?  But, by god, someone slams the Savior and you're on it, man!


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Normally I'd delete attacks on children, but I think I'll let the posts stand so the whole world can see what a filthy dirty lowdown ignorant POS you are, picking on toddlers like the big man you are.



Oh, but wishing cancer on someone is not filthy or ignorant?

If anything, I feel sorry for Sonsie's husband who has to listen and put up with her/it's ignorance!

So, since we are allowed to wish cancer on people, I really hope Sonsie develops a cancer that forces her not to be able to talk nor type....oh and cancer of the uterus would be cool followed by a slow painful death.


----------



## Sonsie

Black-Francis said:


> Oh, but wishing cancer on someone is not filthy or ignorant?
> 
> If anything, I feel sorry for Sonsie's husband who has to listen and put up with her/it's ignorance!
> 
> So, since we are allowed to wish cancer on people, I really hope Sonsie develops a cancer that forces her not to be able to talk nor type....oh and cancer of the uterus would be cool followed by a slow painful death.



Why thank you BF!   All these libs "feeling sorry" for others, it's really quite an epidemic around here.


----------



## otter

Xaquin44 said:


> unless there is some other 6 letter derogatory term for a black guy I'm not aware of ....



Wow..seems to me that you are the one going there...typical liberal, bring race up as the first line of defense.


----------



## Black-Francis

otter said:


> Wow..seems to me that you are the one going there...typical liberal, bring race up as the first line of defense.



I am 99.9% sure that Sonsie is a racist.


----------



## Sonsie

Black-Francis said:


> I am 99.9% sure that Sonsie is a racist.



And I am 100% sure you're an idiot!


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Well, glad to hear you're the be-all end-all of the whole entire Democrat party.
> 
> You have almost certainly seen the vitriol directed at Bush, not to mention the nastiness flung at Sarah Palin.  Now the right is supposed to play nice and give their savior a chance.
> 
> Uh huh.  I'll jump right on that.



Why would you stoop to the level of those people?


----------



## Black-Francis

Sonsie said:


> And I am 100% sure you're an idiot!



Coming from you, that is a 100% compliment!! Thanks....

It would actually be hard for you to form a cancer when you are a cancer!


----------



## otter

Black-Francis said:


> I am 99.9% sure that Sonsie is a racist.



I guess that makes you pretty stupid.


----------



## Sonsie

otter said:


> I guess that makes you pretty stupid.



Psssst, hey Otter.  Did you hear I'm a cancer?  Actually it's not true, I'm a Leo.


----------



## Black-Francis

Sonsie said:


> Psssst, hey Otter.  Did you hear I'm a cancer?  Actually it's not true, I'm a Leo.



 Well here is to your miserable life for the next 4-8 years!!!

Maybe you should shift your hate from the president to congress.


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> If anything, I feel sorry for Sonsie's husband who has to listen and put up with her/it's ignorance!



Well, I feel sorry for you because you can't have a disagreement with someone without bringing their family into it.

Nyah, Sonsie!  Nyah!  I feel sorry for your kids, your husband, your mom, your grandmother and all of your cousins!  Ha!  Nyah!



Grow up.


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Why would you stoop to the level of those people?



Because I can!  

Now run off and feel sorry for my children and my husband - I'm sure they appreciate your sympathy.


----------



## Sonsie

vraiblonde said:


> Well, I feel sorry for you because you can't have a disagreement with someone without bringing their family into it.
> 
> Nyah, Sonsie!  Nyah!  I feel sorry for your kids, your husband, your mom, your grandmother and all of your cousins!  Ha!  Nyah!
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up.



You forgot my Great Aunts Biddy and Izzy, I'm pretty sure he should feel sorry for them too...


----------



## vraiblonde

Sonsie said:


> You forgot my Great Aunts Biddy and Izzy, I'm pretty sure he should feel sorry for them too...



And your uncles!  I feel sorry for them!

Do you have siblings?  If you do, I feel SO sorry for them!

And your pets!

Oh, and NYAH!


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Because I can!



I expected a "deeper" answer from you! Oh well! I use to be in love with your mind!


----------



## Sonsie

vraiblonde said:


> And your uncles!  I feel sorry for them!
> 
> Do you have siblings?  If you do, I feel SO sorry for them!
> 
> And your pets!
> 
> Oh, and NYAH!



If you were a dude I'd kiss ya Vrai! 

So much outrage over "cancerous colon", selected solely due to it's humorous alliteration.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Well, I feel sorry for you because you can't have a disagreement with someone without bringing their family into it.
> 
> Nyah, Sonsie!  Nyah!  I feel sorry for your kids, your husband, your mom, your grandmother and all of your cousins!  Ha!  Nyah!
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up.



I never put it's family down! I am actually compassionate towards it's family!


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> I expected a "deeper" answer from you! Oh well! I use to be in love with your mind!



I feel sorry for your nephew.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sonsie said:


> So much outrage over "cancerous colon", selected solely due to it's humorous alliteration.



At least now you know what buttons to push when you're bored and want to see an amusing meltdown from the libbies.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> I feel sorry for your nephew.



Don't have any! :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> At least now you know what buttons to push when you're bored and want to see an amusing meltdown from the libbies.



Just for the record I am not a liberal...... I just think it is funny when someone does not understand how the corrupt government works!


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> And you can kiss my ass as well, you hypocrite.  Can't have a disagreement without bringing someone's kids into it, can you?  Right out of the frothing ugly DNC playbook.  Maybe you can insist that Sonsie's kids aren't really hers while you're at it.
> 
> Idiot.



Insisting that somebody wishing unwell on other people she doesn't know is not a good environment to bring children up in.  

Of course you wouldn't understand that though vrai.  Its quite ok.  

Idiot.


----------



## Gwydion

Black-Francis said:


> Oh, but wishing cancer on someone is not filthy or ignorant?
> 
> If anything, I feel sorry for Sonsie's husband who has to listen and put up with her/it's ignorance!
> 
> So, since we are allowed to wish cancer on people, I really hope Sonsie develops a cancer that forces her not to be able to talk nor type....oh and cancer of the uterus would be cool followed by a slow painful death.



And calling people fags.  High class right there, Sonsie.  Glad to see vrai agrees with you.  

Haha.  It seems like we are the only ones around here with any class.


----------



## Sonsie

Gwydion said:


> Insisting that somebody wishing unwell on other people she doesn't know is not a good environment to bring children up in.
> 
> Of course you wouldn't understand that though vrai.  Its quite ok.
> 
> Idiot.



Gwydion:  Send in the CPS stormtroopers!  Somebody wished unwell upon a politician!  You're hysterical, go lie down with a cold compress and breath into a paper bag.  You keep insisting you have class, unfortunately proclaiming it over and over doesn't make it so.


----------



## Black-Francis

Sonsie said:


> Gwydion:  Send in the CPS stormtroopers!  Somebody wished unwell upon a politician!  You're hysterical, go lie down with a cold compress and breath into a paper bag.  You keep insisting you have class, unfortunately proclaiming it over and over doesn't make it so.



Are you mad that we are going to have a president that has a grasp of the english language and doesn't sound like an idiot when he speaks?


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> Gwydion:  Send in the CPS stormtroopers!  Somebody wished unwell upon a politician!  You're hysterical, go lie down with a cold compress and breath into a paper bag.  You keep insisting you have class, unfortunately proclaiming it over and over doesn't make it so.



Thats fine.  Proclaiming it is a hell of a lot better than disproving it with every word you write.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gwydion said:


> Haha.  It seems like we are the only ones around here with any class.



Don't you have a toddler to beat up?


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Are you mad that we are going to have a president that has a grasp of the english language and doesn't sound like an idiot when he speaks?



Um....uh...uh....uh...um...

Sure, dude, whatever you say.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Um....uh...uh....uh...um...
> 
> Sure, dude, whatever you say.



I love you pumpkin'!!!


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> Don't you have a toddler to beat up?



Nope.

:shrug:


----------



## amh24

Sonsie said:


> He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.



so funny and I agree


----------



## Black-Francis

SummerWheatley said:


> i now what u mean.  im not even sure what im doing tomorow. Oh, and who is the Brack Obana guy everyone is talking about?



Wow! I blame the public school system for your education!!


----------



## amh24

I can't wait until the inaguration is over I'm so sick of seeing all these blacks wearing Barack clothing.I bet most didn't even know what voting was about until they knew a black was running for office all they heard was "black".....what ignorance they have.It makes me sick


----------



## Black-Francis

amh24 said:


> I can't wait until the inaguration is over I'm so sick of seeing all these blacks wearing Barack clothing.I bet most didn't even know what voting was about until they knew a black was running for office all they heard was "black".....what ignorance they have.It makes me sick



Speaking of ignorance.....

i-n-a-u-g-u-r-a-t-i-o-n 

ya damn racist......


----------



## Black-Francis

amh24 said:


> I can't wait until the inaguration is over I'm so sick of seeing all these blacks wearing Barack clothing.I bet most didn't even know what voting was about until they knew a black was running for office all they heard was "black".....what ignorance they have.It makes me sick



You do know that Obama is "half cracker", right?


----------



## amh24

Black-Francis said:


> You do know that Obama is "half cracker", right?



Do you know why blacks call white people crackers smartie ?


----------



## Highlander

Black-Francis said:


> Oh, but wishing cancer on someone is not filthy or ignorant?
> 
> *If anything, I feel sorry for Sonsie's husband who has to listen and put up with her/it's ignorance!*
> 
> I think her husband is lucky to have such a wonderful woman.  I like Sonsie and what she stands for.


----------



## Gwydion

Highlander said:


> I think her husband is lucky to have such a wonderful woman.  I like Sonsie and what she stands for.



You would.


----------



## ItalianScallion

amh24 said:


> I can't wait until the inaguration is over I'm so sick of seeing all these blacks wearing Barack clothing.I bet most didn't even know what voting was about until they knew a black was running for office all they heard was "black".....what ignorance they have.It makes me sick


Did you see Leno's "man on the street" interview or hear Howard Stern's? They made the Obamasheeps look like the real fools that they are. They were asked if they like his pro life stance and they said yes!!! 
He'll help destroy this country slowly and his sheep will praise him for it. The old frog in the pot story.


Black-Francis said:


> You do know that Obama is "half cracker", right?


Let's be correct here: 50% white, 45% Arab, 5% black.
Just like Halle Barry, Mariah Carey, etc., they totally ignore their caucasian half because there's no money? No notoriety? No controversy? What word am I looking for here???


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Gwydion said:


> You would.





I had the exact same reaction. 

Although it's pretty cool to see Highlander and vrai standing up defending al-Sonsie and attacking you and bf because you wouldn't want to see kids being brought up in homes where bigotry and hatered runs wild.

Keep defending your terrorist friend, Vrai. 

I wonder what will happen to this whole site if the FBI ran across this.


----------



## vraiblonde

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> I wonder what will happen to this whole site if the FBI ran across this.



You are such a little wuss.  

You're just pissed because Sonsie called you Beaver Queefer.


----------



## Bann

Highlander said:


> As Inauguration day approaches, I seem to feel a sense of apathy.  Tuesday means nothing to me and I really don't plan on watching any of the events scheduled for that day.
> 
> What are your plans for Tuesday?



Well I have to work, and then after work, I have 2 appts.  So I will probably not be able to catch too much live.  But if I am able to catch some of it at work, I probably will, because I just like watching this kind of thing.  An inauguration is historic - Obama or no Obama.  So I'd like to at least watch it later.  I am more into the historic aspect of it along with the crowd watching & the goings-on of the mechanics of it all than the substance that is (not) Obama.


----------



## Bann

Sonsie said:


> Retard fagboy.  I spent 20 years in the military to be called a terrorist by a little queer like you.






Funny how the Libs (and tagalong Andy) scream like little girls if you say anything about their prescious Messiah, but for 8 years have spewed their vitriol about Bush.  :


----------



## Bann

Gwydion said:


> Yet you are manly enough to use emoticons.




What makes you think Sonsie is a man?  

You've obviously not been paying attention.


----------



## Bann

Pete said:


> You mean like those who stood behind Bush are patriots and those who didn't were unAmerican?


----------



## Bann

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Can you please direct me to the posts on here where liberals on this forum have litterally called for his assissination or wished death upon him?
> 
> TIA.





Give me a break and do your own research, Chihuahua.  You know darn well there are probably 100's of posts in the past 8 years on that topic.


----------



## Bann

Sonsie said:


> How about an ordinary swear word genius?  Is calling someone a fxxker now a hate crime or something? Don't go projecting your thoughts all over other people.


----------



## Xaquin44

vraiblonde said:


> Uh huh.  So where were you when the Left was spewing their nastiness toward George Bush and Sarah Palin?  Didn't have anything to say about that, did you?  But, by god, someone slams the Savior and you're on it, man!



sorry, I can't catch every thread.  I haven't noticed anyone calling for Bush's death.  If I see it, I'll certainly be the first to say that's stupid.


----------



## Bann

Gwydion said:


> No, nothing with the state.  Your attitude towards humanity is sick.  Your children should not be raised in such a disgusting manner.  Hopefully they realize how terrible their own mother is and get out of there asap.



Where do you get off making comments like this - are you deranged?  

Leave it to the Libs to take the discourse to the sewer level when you don't agree with someone's viewpoints.


----------



## Xaquin44

otter said:


> Wow..seems to me that you are the one going there...typical liberal, bring race up as the first line of defense.



I already addressed this =)

Also, I'm not a 'liberal' so you can drop that garbage lol


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> You know, I'm trying, I really am.  But the more I see of the rabid frothing Leftists who bow down before him, the less likely I am to give their messiah a chance.  Did the Dems give Bush a chance?  No.  Are they still puling and whining and making fools of themselves?  Yes.
> 
> And reading the little lefties on here insisting how terrible it is to wish Obama ill, when they've spent 8 YEARS doing the exact thing to George Bush is just the limit.  "But we should support our leader!"
> 
> Effing hypocrites.  They can shove their new president up their ass and I hope they choke on him.
> 
> AND I will tell you something else I'm sick of:  RACE.  That is the only real thing Obama has going for him - that he's a black dude.  So much for race relations, because he has done more to divide the nation racially than any KKK member ever dreamed of.  If black people really want to be identified solely on the basis of their skin color, they can have at it and congratulations on your separatism from us white devils that you hate so much.
> 
> 
> 
> And you morons can go right ahead and call me Hitler or whatever your little pea brains can come up with.  I'll let you know when your opinion matters to me.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Uh huh.  So where were you when the Left was spewing their nastiness toward George Bush and Sarah Palin?  Didn't have anything to say about that, did you?  But, by god, someone slams the Savior and you're on it, man!



That's right.  They'll mew & cry about the inhumanity of it all over Obama, but no one was standing up against the nastiness to anyone with an R behind their name.


----------



## Bann

Highlander said:


> Black-Francis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but wishing cancer on someone is not filthy or ignorant?
> 
> *If anything, I feel sorry for Sonsie's husband who has to listen and put up with her/it's ignorance!*
> 
> I think her husband is lucky to have such a wonderful woman.  I like Sonsie and what she stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bann

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> I wonder what will happen to this whole site if the FBI ran across this.




ooooh, I'm scared!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> You are such a little wuss.
> 
> You're just pissed because Sonsie called you Beaver Queefer.





That's 2 times I have had to clean the monitor today!


----------



## Xaquin44

Bann said:


> That's 2 times I have had to clean the monitor today!



just burn it to a DVD next time and sit farther back.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Bann said:


> Give me a break and do your own research, Chihuahua.  You know darn well there are probably 100's of posts in the past 8 years on that topic.



I have never once seen a post where someone has called for Bush's death... at least not on here.

Maybe on the DU but you guys frequent the DU much more than I do. :shrug:

I've seen several posts where people have called for Barack Obama's death.  Usually, when it happens and I put it out there, Vrai steps up and deletes it. 

It's amazing how you guys piss and moan about liberals over at the DU wanting Bush to die but yet defend anyone who calls for Obama's death.  That makes you just as bad, ugly, vile and hateful as those who've called for Bush's death. :shrug:


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Bann said:


> That's right.  They'll mew & cry about the inhumanity of it all over Obama, but no one was standing up against the nastiness to anyone with an R behind their name.


----------



## toppick08

RIP, John Wilkes Booth........


----------



## vraiblonde

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> I've seen several posts where people have called for Barack Obama's death.  Usually, when it happens and I put it out there, Vrai steps up and deletes it.



Please show me where anyone called for Obama's death.  All I saw was Sonsie wishing him a cancerous colon, which is hardly a threat of assassination.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

vraiblonde said:


> You are such a little wuss.
> 
> You're just pissed because Sonsie called you Beaver Queefer.



Like I GAF what al-Sonsie the terrorist says about me. 

And all of this is on a public forum...

I LOVE how a link to your forum proves to people outside Maryland that Southern Maryland is just an extension of the old Confederate South.  Keep showing everyone outside Southern Maryland that SoMD. is a breeding ground for a new generation of the Ku Klux Klan to rise again.


----------



## vraiblonde

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> I LOVE how a link to your forum proves to people outside Maryland that Southern Maryland is just an extension of the old Confederate South.  Keep showing everyone outside Southern Maryland that SoMD. is a breeding ground for a new generation of the Ku Klux Klan to rise again.



Ideally most people are smarter than you - they'd almost have to be.

And anyone reading your stupid posts would think we're all a bunch of whiny crybabies running around spewing ignorance.  So keep up the good work there, Queefer.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

vraiblonde said:


> Please show me where anyone called for Obama's death.  All I saw was Sonsie wishing him a cancerous colon, which is hardly a threat of assassination.



Oh, it's on my signature.  Too bad you deleted the post before I could make another example out of you guys.

Funny how you righties expect us "lefties" to call out forestal, BoyGenious and others but you embrace those on the oppositte extreme. 

(and then you choose to ignore it when some of us do call out the leftist-extremists)


----------



## Xaquin44

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Like I GAF what al-Sonsie the terrorist says about me.
> 
> And all of this is on a public forum...
> 
> I LOVE how a link to your forum proves to people outside Maryland that Southern Maryland is just an extension of the old Confederate South.  Keep showing everyone outside Southern Maryland that SoMD. is a breeding ground for a new generation of the Ku Klux Klan to rise again.



It's funny, whenever I mention where I'm from on other forums it's greeted with 'well at least you can move' or 'ugh'

lol

edit: normally I'd correct them, but now-a-days I'm like 'yeah .... pretty much'


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

vraiblonde said:


> Ideally most people are smarter than you - they'd almost have to be.
> 
> And anyone reading your stupid posts would think we're all a bunch of whiny crybabies running around spewing ignorance.  So keep up the good work there, Queefer.


----------



## vraiblonde

And, PS little Queef, you can also show me where Sonsie was a racist while you're furiously searching for her death threat.


----------



## vraiblonde

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Oh, it's on my signature.  *Too bad you deleted the post* before I could make another example out of you guys.



HELLO???  Are you really this stupid or do you just play braindead on the internet???


----------



## vraiblonde

Xaquin44 said:


> It's funny, whenever I mention where I'm from on other forums it's greeted with 'well at least you can move' or 'ugh'



Quit trolling Leftist ABB sites and you won't get that reaction.


----------



## Xaquin44

vraiblonde said:


> Quit trolling Leftist ABB sites and you won't get that reaction.



penny arcade?

I don't even know what ABB stands for =/


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Xaquin44 said:


> penny arcade?
> 
> I don't even know what ABB stands for =/





This is freakin' hilarious.  I've even attacked you for some of the things you've said about Governor Palin and her children.

And vraiblonde (it being that time of the month and all) tries to lump me in with the extreme left wing in her mission to defend al-Sonsie. 



Nice way to take the high road.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Xaquin44 said:


> It's funny, whenever I mention where I'm from on other forums it's greeted with 'well at least you can move' or 'ugh'
> 
> lol
> 
> edit: normally I'd correct them, but now-a-days I'm like 'yeah .... pretty much'



This forum is seriously entertaining though.

Watching the righties melt down because their hero Supergirl Sarah lost and watching the everyday  on here comes at great amusement to me.

I put in my 2 cents and the righties kirk.  Like a jukebox.  Except it's free.


----------



## Bann

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> And vraiblonde (it being that time of the month and all) tries to lump me in with the extreme left wing in her mission to defend al-Sonsie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to take the high road.



You're an insufferable snot-nosed twit. 

Don't you have a car race to jump in front of, I mean write about?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Bann said:


> You're an insufferable snot-nosed twit.
> 
> Don't you have a car race to jump in front of, I mean write about?


----------



## vraiblonde

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Watching the righties melt down because their hero Supergirl Sarah lost and watching the everyday  on here comes at great amusement to me.



Yeah, because we're the ones starting thread after thread after thread about Sarah Palin.


Oh.  Wait....



Still waiting for you to show me Sonsie's death threat.  And her racist comments, while you're at it.  Queefer boy.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, because we're the ones starting thread after thread after thread about Sarah Palin.
> 
> 
> Oh.  Wait....
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to show me Sonsie's death threat.  And her racist comments, while you're at it.  Queefer boy.



And I've shown you post after post where I've defended Palin from some of the harsher attacks (even though I think she's a whackjob (which explains why you idolize her)).

If you can't put two and two together than there's nothing I can do to help you.  Perhaps you should call Dr. Robert Marman or Dr. Ronald Koshes.  They're both within a 10 minute drive from you.


----------



## Gwydion

Xaquin44 said:


> penny arcade?


----------



## Gwydion

Xaquin44 said:


> just burn it to a DVD next time and sit farther back.


----------



## Gwydion

Bann said:


> Where do you get off making comments like this - are you deranged?
> 
> Leave it to the Libs to take the discourse to the sewer level when you don't agree with someone's viewpoints.



Yes, because we all want more people calling eachother fags and wishing cancer upon people.

Haha I guess you and all you righties can raise your kids with these high morals yall like to think ya got.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gwydion said:


>





Gwydion said:


>



Here comes the genius again with more of his profound commentary.


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> Here comes the genius again with more of his profound commentary.



Yup.

:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Gwydion said:


> Yes, because we all want more people calling eachother fags and wishing cancer upon people.
> 
> Haha I guess you and all you righties can raise your kids with these high morals yall like to think ya got.



I feel sorry for all your sperm cells which may produce children some day.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

vraiblonde said:


> Here comes the genius again with more of his profound commentary.



Sounds like someone forgot to take her pills today.


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> I feel sorry for all your sperm cells which may produce children some day.



Haha for not calling people fags and not wishing ill will towards other people?


----------



## vraiblonde

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Sounds like someone forgot to take her pills today.



Sounds like somebody's girlfriend popped and can't give him anymore of that special lovin'.

Anyway, now that the conversation has degraded into idiocy, thanks to you losers, I'll be bowing out now.  My interest in exchanging insults with you has officially died.


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> Anyway, now that the conversation has degraded into idiocy, thanks to you losers, I'll be bowing out now.  My interest in exchanging insults with you has officially died.



Haha, go enjoy backing other ### haters.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

vraiblonde said:


> Sounds like somebody's girlfriend popped and can't give him anymore of that special lovin'.


----------



## Gwydion

Gwydion said:


> Haha, go enjoy backing other ### haters.



Haha and now its a bad word.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Gwydion said:


> Haha, go enjoy backing other ### haters.



SOMD shows its true colors.


----------



## Bann

Gwydion said:


> Yes, because we all want more people calling eachother fags and wishing cancer upon people.
> 
> Haha I guess you and all you righties can raise your kids with these high morals yall like to think ya got.



Sonsie was expressing an opinion on the president elect.  She didn't call anyone anything until they slammed her first. 


Anytime there's a thread started on this forum where anyone comments in any negative way on the Messiah - the name calling, slurs & vitriol begins to spew from the Libs.  

Conversely, Bush-bashing is considered a Lib parlor game and widely participated in ad nauseum.


----------



## Gwydion

Bann said:


> Conversely, Bush-bashing is considered a Lib parlor game and widely participated in ad nauseum.



Haha, you must be new here, eh?


----------



## Bann

Gwydion said:


> Haha, you must be new here, eh?


----------



## Xaquin44

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> This is freakin' hilarious.  I've even attacked you for some of the things you've said about Governor Palin and her children.



I hope that's not towards me

I've never said word one about her kids, and I challenge you to find something to that effect.


----------



## otter

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Funny how you righties expect us "lefties" to call out forestal, BoyGenious and others but you embrace those on the oppositte extreme.





Beaver-Cleaver said:


> And vraiblonde (it being that time of the month and all) tries to lump me in with the extreme left wing in her mission to defend al-Sonsie.



Well..you lefty when you wanna be or what, queefer? One post you are, the next post you aren't...how convenient..


----------



## otter

Bann said:


> Sonsie was expressing an opinion on the president elect.  She didn't call anyone anything until they slammed her first.
> 
> 
> Anytime there's a thread started on this forum where anyone comments in any negative way on the Messiah - the name calling, slurs & vitriol begins to spew from the Libs.
> 
> Conversely, Bush-bashing is considered a Lib parlor game and widely participated in ad nauseum.



thank you!!


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> you can also show me where Sonsie was a racist





Sonsie said:


> He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.



Come on Vrai, use your "fuzzy math" powers to put 2 and 2 together!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> I feel sorry for all your sperm cells which may produce children some day.





vraiblonde said:


> Normally I'd delete attacks on children, but I think I'll let the posts stand so the whole world can see what a filthy dirty lowdown ignorant POS you are, picking on toddlers like the big man you are.



awwwww.......Hypocrite!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Come on Vrai, use your "fuzzy math" powers to put 2 and 2 together!!!



Math is not my strong suit, it's true, but I'm pretty good with logic and precedent.

6 letters, I'm guessing it starts with an f and ends in er.  Sonsie has gotten in trouble before for using that particular word, creatively spelled to bypass the filter.  She  has never, however, been in trouble for creatively spelling a racial slur.

When I first read Sonsie's post, I mentally substituted the f-er word for her xx, because I thought it was pretty obvious what she intended.  I do think it's interesting that the first thing YOU thought of was a racial slur.  Why do you suppose that would be?


----------



## Highlander

vraiblonde said:


> Math is not my strong suit, it's true, but I'm pretty good with logic and precedent.
> 
> 6 letters, I'm guessing it starts with an f and ends in er.  Sonsie has gotten in trouble before for using that particular word, creatively spelled to bypass the filter.  She  has never, however, been in trouble for creatively spelling a racial slur.
> 
> When I first read Sonsie's post, I mentally substituted the f-er word for her xx, because I thought it was pretty obvious what she intended.  I do think it's interesting that the first thing YOU thought of was a racial slur.  Why do you suppose that would be?




I'm convinced there are just black people out there who will play the race card whenever they can.  It's what they were trained to do.  They'll twist anything into a race issue.  They blame all of their own shortcomings on racism.  If you don't like Obama, it must be because he's black, right?  NOT!  

I think if these radical black people would just get over themselves, we could truely live in harmony without all the drama.


----------



## Nupe2

Highlander said:


> I'm convinced there are just black people out there who will play the race card whenever they can.  It's what they were trained to do.  They'll twist anything into a race issue.  They blame all of their own shortcomings on racism.  If you don't like Obama, it must be because he's black, right?  NOT!
> 
> I think if these radical black people would just get over themselves, we could truely live in harmony without all the drama.



Just to set the record straight, the first mention of race in this tread was by a white person (I went to High School with the Italian Stallion).  

Maybe a lot of white folk need to "get over themselves" as well.  To simply blame whatever disharmony you perceive solely on black people is ignorant at best and racist at worst.


----------



## smdavis65

Nupe2 said:


> Just to set the record straight, the first mention of race in this tread was by a white person (I went to High School with the Italian Stallion).
> 
> Maybe a lot of white folk need to "get over themselves" as well.  To simply blame whatever disharmony you perceive solely on black people is ignorant at best and racist at worst.



My goodness, I really missed the boat on this tread.
Such emotion...


----------



## Nupe2

smdavis65 said:


> My goodness, I really missed the boat on this tread.
> Such emotion...



It did take a turn didn't it?


----------



## Bann

Nupe2 said:


> Just to set the record straight, the first mention of race in this tread was by a white person (I went to High School with the Italian Stallion).
> 
> Maybe a lot of white folk need to "get over themselves" as well.  To simply blame whatever disharmony you perceive solely on black people is ignorant at best and racist at worst.



  He didn't accuse anyone of being racist.  He was talking ABOUT race & racisim.

Post # 11- Beaver, aka Andy called Sonsie a terrorist

Post # 45 - Xaquin44 called her a racist.


----------



## Nupe2

Bann said:


> He didn't accuse anyone of being racist.  He was talking ABOUT race & racisim.
> 
> Post # 11- Beaver, aka Andy called Sonsie a terrorist
> 
> Post # 45 - Xaquin44 called her a racist.



I was responding to the specific content of post 178.  I couldn't care less who among these idiots called whom whatever.


----------



## Bann

Nupe2 said:


> I was responding to the specific content of post 178.  I couldn't care less who among these idiots called whom whatever.



You cared enough to post.  

I was pointing out that the specific content of post 178 (to which you were replying) is out of context of the entirety of the tread.

Race was brought up as a subject.  But no ONE was calling ANYone racist until the Libs came in with their panties in a wad.


----------



## Nupe2

Bann said:


> You cared enough to post.
> 
> I was pointing out that the specific content of post 178 (to which you were replying) is out of context of the entirety of the tread.
> 
> Race was brought up as a subject.  But no ONE was calling ANYone racist until the Libs came in with their panties in a wad.



Whatever.....and of course none of the comments by "conservatives" in this tread, nor did the poll itself, have anything to do with race.  Not here in fair, reasonable and open-minded SOMD.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:


> Just to set the record straight, the first mention of race in this tread was by a white person (I went to High School with the Italian Stallion).
> 
> Maybe a lot of white folk need to "get over themselves" as well.  To simply blame whatever disharmony you perceive solely on black people is ignorant at best and racist at worst.



You will note that not just in this thread, but MANY times, race is tossed out there first by a white person.  Typically a liberal white person.  You will also note that the biggest race-baiters on here are....white liberals.

I have not observed you, Nupe2, calling anyone a racist over some benign comment.  However, our resident libs do it frequently.  It is true that we get the occasional black person in here tossing names around - typically its someone who has been made famous in the police blotter, or their relative has.  But it's more the norm for white liberals to toss around the baiting.

I think that is worthy of psychological exploration - it's interesting to me.


----------



## vraiblonde

Highlander said:


> I think if these *radical* black people would just get over themselves, we could truely live in harmony without all the drama.



This is the key word.  Radicals, regardless of their color, need to get over themselves.  They are boring and ridiculous, and do nothing to promote good will for our fellow man.  In fact, they create tensions that weren't there originally.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:


> Whatever.....and of course none of the comments by "conservatives" in this tread, nor did the poll itself, have anything to do with race.  Not here in fair, reasonable and open-minded SOMD.



And that is completely beneath you.  No word on the race-baiting liberals, but by god you sure want to blame the conservatives.

Part of the problem, dude.

I admit that I'm unimpressed with Obama, and you can believe it's because of his race if you want to.  But I know the truth, and anyone who knows me knows the truth as well.


----------



## Black-Francis

Highlander said:


> I think if these radical black people would just get over themselves, we could truely live in harmony without all the drama.



*Jesus Christ Dork!!! That was beautiful, man.......makes me want to sing.......*



Ebony and Ivory
Live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard
Oh Lord, why don't we ?

We all know that people are the same
wherever you go
There's good and bad in everyone
We learn to live, we learn to give each other
What we need to survive
Together alive

Ebony and Ivory
Live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard
Oh Lord, why don't we ?

Ebony, Ivory, living in perfect harmony
Ebony, Ivory, ooh

We all know that people are the same
wherever you go
There's good and bad in everyone
We learn to live, we learn to give each other
What we need to survive
Together alive

Ebony and Ivory
Live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard
Oh Lord, why don't we ?

Side by side on my piano keyboard
Oh Lord, why don't we ?

Ebony, Ivory, living in perfect harmony
Ebony, Ivory, living in perfect harmony
Ebony, Ivory, living in perfect harmony...


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> And that is completely beneath you.  No word on the race-baiting liberals, but by god you sure want to blame the conservatives.
> 
> Part of the problem, dude.
> 
> I admit that I'm unimpressed with Obama, and you can believe it's because of his race if you want to.  But I know the truth, and anyone who knows me knows the truth as well.



The only reason I used the term "conservative" was in response the prior post mentioning liberals.  I prefer not to use either of those terms.  I am "liberal" about some issues and "conservative" about others.  That is the reason I have a hard time with such violent and vile comments that lead readers to believe that you have to be one or the other ALWAYS!  

My comments regarding the intent of this poll and the comments within this thread stand.  They are not pointed at you specifically, although some of your comments are a little out there, I won't comment as to whether they are "beneath" you. They are your comments and opinions and you are entitled to them.  

Cheers!


----------



## Black-Francis

Nupe2 said:


> The only reason I used the term "conservative" was in response the prior post mentioning liberals.  I prefer not to use either of those terms.  I am liberal about some issues and conservative about others.  That is the reason I have a hard time with such violent and vile comments that leads readers to believe that you have to be one or the other ALWAYS!
> 
> My comments regarding the intent of this poll and the comments within this thread stand.  They are not pointed at you specifically, although some of your comments are a little out there, I won't comment as to whether they are "beneath" you. They are your comments and opinions and you are entitled to them.
> 
> Cheers!



I think Vrai believes that everyone needs a label.....So in her world you can only be a "liberal" or a "conservative"..... no inbetween or both.


----------



## Xaquin44

Bann said:


> He didn't accuse anyone of being racist.  He was talking ABOUT race & racisim.
> 
> Post # 11- Beaver, aka Andy called Sonsie a terrorist
> 
> Post # 45 - Xaquin44 called her a racist.



I already addressed and retracted that twice now =)


----------



## Black-Francis

Xaquin44 said:


> I already addressed and retracted that twice now =)



Sorry, I still think she meant the n-word......as much venom as she spews.....please!


----------



## Xaquin44

Black-Francis said:


> Sorry, I still think she meant the n-word......as much venom as she spews.....please!



(I kind of do too, but I don't have any real proof)


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Sorry, I still think she meant the n-word......as much venom as she spews.....please!





Xaquin44 said:


> (I kind of do too, but I don't have any real proof)



Because that's what you want to believe.  So have at it, but know that it makes you look ignorant.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Because that's what you want to believe.  So have at it, but know that it makes you look ignorant.



What should make us believe any different....I mean she already wished cancer on our new president!! duh!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> I think Vrai believes that everyone needs a label.....So in her world you can only be a "liberal" or a "conservative"..... no inbetween or both.





That's pretty funny.  Anything else about me you want to conjecture?

Words mean something and people are labeled for sorting purposes.  IF you're not a liberal, then you shouldn't take offense when I make a general observation *about* liberals, because I'm obviously not talking about you.

Right?


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> What should make us believe any different....I mean she already wished cancer on our new president!! duh!!



And in your mind she specifically wished that because he's black, right?

Because she's never made an inflammatory comment about a white politician, right?


----------



## vraiblonde

Anyway, I was kind of excited about a black president if for nothing else than it would shut up the baiters who insist that America is filled with KKK members and blacks can never achieve against racism.

Now I realize that we will not be able to criticize Obama for anything he does, like we would a white president, because said screamers will STILL cry racism.

So I'm totally over the history of this election and don't find it to be much of an accomplishment, since the race hustlers have convinced me that it's not.


----------



## bcp

interestingly enough Vrai, 
 The Libs can rejoice over this historic moment that a BLACK man became president, 
 the libs can overlook their calling McCain the Wrinkled WHITE man
 The libs can point out that the BLACKs will be better off because the BLACK man obama will take care of them in all ways possible.

 this is all ok.

 but for Gods sake, as a non-libera, do not suggest that obama is black, and therefore the reason that most blacks voted for him. even if the videos proved that to be fact.

 that would be racist.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> And in your mind she specifically wished that because he's black, right?
> 
> Because she's never made an inflammatory comment about a white politician, right?



How about you believe what you want to believe and I will believe what I want to believe......You can't seriously tell me she/it made her "######" six letters for a reason. At least admit she/it was trying to be controversial with that statement.....Hey hats off to her/it....It worked!


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> IF you're not a liberal, then you shouldn't take offense when I make a general observation *about* liberals, because I'm obviously not talking about you.
> 
> Right?



I'm not gay but I take offense when people use teh word ###.  I'm not black but I get offended when people use ######.  I'm not arabic, but I get offended when people use the term raghead.

But I can see how it works.  So long as the people you are offending aren't around, it makes it ok to generalize and use #### logic to encompass a large group.


----------



## sunflower

###


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> That's pretty funny.  Anything else about me you want to conjecture?



I love you!


----------



## awpitt

Highlander said:


> As Inauguration day approaches, I seem to feel a sense of apathy. Tuesday means nothing to me and I really don't plan on watching any of the events scheduled for that day.
> 
> What are your plans for Tuesday?


 
I didn't plan on going but I was offered decent tickets to the swearing-in so I'm going for that and I'm going to get to watch as the Obama's escort Former President (to be) and Laura Bush to the helo at the east side of the Capital for their farewell. After that, it's back to the Metro.


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> How about you believe what you want to believe and I will believe what I want to believe......You can't seriously tell me she/it made her "######" six letters for a reason. At least admit she/it was trying to be controversial with that statement.....Hey hats off to her/it....It worked!



I find it sad that a racial slur is the only 6-letter word you know.


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> Anyway, I was kind of excited about a black president if for nothing else than it would shut up the baiters who insist that America is filled with KKK members and blacks can never achieve against racism.
> 
> Now I realize that we will not be able to criticize Obama for anything he does, like we would a white president, because said screamers will STILL cry racism.
> 
> So I'm totally over the history of this election and don't find it to be much of an accomplishment, since the race hustlers have convinced me that it's not.



Vrai:

Come on! You honestly were excited about a black president because you thought (and cared?) that extreme positions on race would be abated?  

As far as President-elect Obama, your statement is interesting in that it come from the negative vs. the positive.  What is your position on those who would applaud the accomplishments of Mr. Obama?  Do you think they are only applauding because of his color? Again, I think your views are based on observations of extremist positions vs. a consideration of a majority opinion.

Lastly, (slapping you to your senses) I know you are a strong enough individual to withstand these extremists and look at the accomplishments of this nation.  It doesn't matter whether you supported Mr. Obama.  What matters is that in your lifetime and mine we have come from a nation where people of color have come from the back of the bus to the head of state.  That is a journey worth recognizing and applauding.  Not as African Americans, Irish-Americans, or any other hyphenated American but as AMERICANS!


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> I find it sad that a racial slur is the only 6-letter word you know.



Why didn't it put an "F" at the beginning of ######......It knew what it was doing.....Come on Vrai, I am not stupid!

....name me some more bad words with 6 letters.


----------



## bcp

Black-Francis said:


> Why didn't it put and "F" at the beginning of ######......It knew what it was doing.....Come on Vrai, I am not stupid!
> 
> ....name me some more bad words with 6 letters.


why not put an n?


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> I find it sad that a racial slur is the only 6-letter word you know.



I have never seen you defend someone so much.....Are you sure you are not Sonsie?


----------



## Kain99

Nupe2 said:


> Vrai:
> 
> What matters is that in your lifetime and mine we have come from a nation where people of color have come from the back of the bus to the head of state.  That is a journey worth recognizing and applauding.  Not as African Americans, Irish-Americans, or any other hyphenated American but as AMERICANS!


----------



## Black-Francis

bcp said:


> why not put an n?



That's my whole point.....It did not add a letter because it wanted to be controversial.....

....please name me more six letter words that are derogatory and need to be "bleeped"......


----------



## Nupe2

Kain99 said:


>



Backatcha!


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:


> What matters is that in your lifetime and mine we have come from a nation where people of color have come from the back of the bus to the head of state.



You must be a good bit older than I am, because I do not remember a time when blacks did not have the same opportunities as whites.  The black kids in my kindergarten class - yes, that would be when I was 5 years old - drank from the same water fountain as the white kids and used the same restroom, not to mention ate in the same cafeteria, and none of us thought a thing about it.  And I find it hard to believe that Lincoln, NE was the *only* non-racial city in America.



> What is your position on those who would applaud the accomplishments of Mr. Obama? Do you think they are only applauding because of his color?



If a white man had accomplished what Obama has accomplished, would it be noteworthy?

There's your answer.


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> ....please name me more six letter words that are derogatory and need to be "bleeped"......





You will notice that the "censored" letters are x - the system filter uses #.  So Sonsie obviously self-censored and the filter didn't do it for her.  That 6-letter word could be literally anything.

But you feel free to believe what you want.  I'll just point and laugh.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> If a white man had accomplished what Obama has accomplished, would it be noteworthy?



Obama is white as well.....so the answer is yes.


----------



## bcp

Black-Francis said:


> That's my whole point.....It did not add a letter because it wanted to be controversial.....
> 
> ....please name me more six letter words that are derogatory and need to be "bleeped"......


honestly
 I also saw the n word.
 but I also realize thats more on me than it is on her.

 personally though, I dont care what color he is, I do however care about his political thoughts, and for that reason and that reason only I can not fall behind him and worship.

 I did however cast a vote for Allen Keyes way back when he was trying his hand at the presidential run. Problem with him that I saw?
 1) he was republican and would never gain the democrat vote.
 2) he was black, and would never gain 100% of the republican white vote.

 why I honestly think obama won? (remember, he had no track record, good or bad)
 1) he was democrat and easily took the dem vote because of it.
 2) he was black and easily took the majority of the non dem or on the line black voters
 3) he was black and he certainly took the vote from the guilty whites that wanted to prove they were not racist.

 those that voted against him did so for one of two reasons.
 1) hes black.
 2) his political ideals.

  a certain degree of racism is natural I think, owning your opinion and being willing to discuss it vs hiding it is the difference.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> You will notice that the "censored" letters are x - the system filter uses #.  So Sonsie obviously self-censored and the filter didn't do it for her.  That 6-letter word could be literally anything.
> 
> But you feel free to believe what you want.  I'll just point and laugh.



Ok.....keep telling yourself that.....I know you are not stupid Vrai!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> You will notice that the "censored" letters are x - the system filter uses #.  So Sonsie obviously self-censored and the filter didn't do it for her.  That 6-letter word could be literally anything.
> 
> But you feel free to believe what you want.  I'll just point and laugh.



We all already know how much hate Sonsie is capable of......so if that's what you want to think....so be it!!


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> You must be a good bit older than I am, because I do not remember a time when blacks did not have the same opportunities as whites.
> .


Really? I remember that when I was in the 2nd grade schools were integrated.  I remember the buses pulling up with all of those new black kids.  I remember how afraid I was.

Opportunity most definitely changed in my lifetime and I am a good bit younger than you.


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Ok.....keep telling yourself that.....I know you are not stupid Vrai!!!



I am not stupid, but apparently you are.  And you're also a racist because you see the n-word in connection with a black man, when no such thing was posted.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> I am not stupid, but apparently you are.  And you're also a racist because you see the n-word in connection with a black man, when no such thing was posted.



Probably because I have witnessed racism "first hand"..... I grew up in a household with an african american, so therefore I am a little sensitive on the subject. I am far from being a racist and I resent that.....You can call me stupid all you want but don't call me a racist.


----------



## bcp

Kain99 said:


> Really? I remember that when I was in the 2nd grade schools were integrated. I remember the buses pulling up with all of those new black kids. I remember how afraid I was.
> 
> Opportunity most definitely changed in my lifetime and I am a good bit younger than you.


I think that was part of bussing, not exclusion.
 There were blacks in my class in the first grade,, 1963, but they lived in the same school district as I did. other side of the tracks so to speak, but the same district.


----------



## bcp

Black-Francis said:


> Probably because I have witnessed racism "first hand"..... I grew up in a household with an african american, so therefore I am a little sensitive on the subject. I am far from being a racist and I resent that.....You can call me stupid all you want but don't call me a racist.


if you witness it first hand is it ok to speak about it freely?

 does this go for everything?


----------



## Kain99

bcp said:


> I think that was part of bussing, not exclusion.
> There were blacks in my class in the first grade,, 1963, but they lived in the same school district as I did. other side of the tracks so to speak, but the same district.



I lived in Waldorf so I'm not 100% sure that's true.


----------



## Black-Francis

bcp said:


> if you witness it first hand is it ok to speak about it freely?



If it's my business and I want to speak about it.....then yes.


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> You must be a good bit older than I am, because I do not remember a time when blacks did not have the same opportunities as whites.  The black kids in my kindergarten class - yes, that would be when I was 5 years old - drank from the same water fountain as the white kids and used the same restroom, not to mention ate in the same cafeteria, and none of us thought a thing about it.  And I find it hard to believe that Lincoln, NE was the *only* non-racial city in America.
> 
> 
> 
> If a white man had accomplished what Obama has accomplished, would it be noteworthy?
> 
> There's your answer.



I believe your statement is an argument of the specific vs. the general.  My comment was based on a general observation of the relatively recent history of this country.  To argue from your perspective, I offer the following specifics: 

I am a bit older (54).  I do remember being called a n****r on the first day of first grade in 1960 (at a Catholic School in DC) and being called the same on my first day of school at Bishop McNamara in 1968.  I also remember not being able to shop in Garfinkel's in DC and my mother refusing to take me on the trolley cars in DC (yes they had them in the early 60s) because we had to sit in the back. I also remember packing food for our trips to my grandparents in Virginia and pulling to the side of the road to use the bathroom because we could not get service or use restrooms along the way. I could go on but you should get the picture.  Things _*have*_ changed Vrai, and your failure to acknowledge or admit that is sad.

As far as recognition of Mr. Obama's accomplishments, every 4 years prior to this, we have celebrated the accomplishments of a select few white men.  They were elected President of the United States!  I'd say that was a pretty large and impressive feat for which they have been duly recognized, and in the same manner as Mr. Obama.  The only apparent difference at this point is the outpouring of people and emotions associated with this election.  This is a celebration of hope for America and is the result of a fair election and peaceful transition of power.  Why do you have a problem giving Mr. Obama his due?


----------



## bcp

Black-Francis said:


> If it's my business and I want to speak about it.....then yes.


 Then what makes it racist, or not ok to talk about how the blacks acted in school and come up with certain expectations based on ones personal experience?


----------



## bcp

Kain99 said:


> I lived in Waldorf so I'm not 100% sure that's true.


 I can remember when Prince Georges was all white. 
 Im sure Waldorf took on change over the years too.


----------



## bcp

Nupe2 said:


> Why do you have a problem giving Mr. Obama his due?


 because he hasn't earned it yet?


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Probably because I have witnessed racism "first hand"..... I grew up in a household with an african american, so therefore I am a little sensitive on the subject. I am far from being a racist and I resent that.....You can call me stupid all you want but don't call me a racist.



I will call you what I observe you to be and you can resent it all you like.

You probably think you're the only white devil in America with a black friend or family member, but let me assure you that you are not.  You may also think you are the only white devil who has seen and identified racism - surprise!

I do not automatically think of racial slurs in connection with a black man.  Apparently, you do.

I do not think the only reason a black person might be treated poorly is because of their race.  White people get crappy service just the same as blacks do.

There is a segment of our society that is trying desperately to get people like me to to think of blacks as "different" and "separate".  Sorry to disappoint.  I refuse to consider skin color in connection with anyone, regardless of their race.  I will not applaud their piddling "accomplishments" simply because they're black.

Nor will I patronize them and pet them in any way, shape or form.  That is for white-guilt liberals, and I am not one of those.

So feel free to call me a racist all you want and question my frank and honest statements.  I know what I am, and I know what you are as well.


----------



## Nupe2

bcp said:


> because he hasn't earned it yet?



Read my post.  Insofar as his election to the Presidency of the United States, he has.


----------



## Black-Francis

bcp said:


> Then what makes it racist, or not ok to talk about how the blacks acted in school and come up with certain expectations based on ones personal experience?



What are you talking about?...... I never commented on how blacks acted in school.....

My whole point in this thread is I know how much hate Sonsie harbors..... In the same post where she used 6 x's for a derogatory word,  she also wished *OUR* new president cancer. If everyone wants to turn it around and claim that I am the racist....so be it! Sonsie knows what she/it meant and she/it made it 6 letters on purpose.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kain99 said:


> I remember the buses pulling up with all of those new black kids.  I remember how afraid I was.



Well, things were a bit different where I come from.  Black kids didn't take the bus - they walked to school with everyone else because they lived in our same neighborhood.  That's right - our neighborhoods weren't segregated, either.  

But I also didn't grow up on the east coast - I grew up in the midwest, where racism apparently wasn't as prevalent.  Larry tells stories about growing up in Laurel that I can't relate to, having never experienced anything like that.

And, again, I find it hard to believe that my hometown is the ONLY place where different races coexisted without strife and nobody thought a thing of it.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> So feel free to call me a racist all you want and question my frank and honest statements.  I know what I am, and I know what you are as well.




I never called you a racist, honey!!! Sonsie is the hate mongering racist!


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> she/it made it 6 letters on purpose.



Possibly she did - and she caught you, didn't she?


----------



## bcp

Nupe2 said:


> Read my post. Insofar as his election to the Presidency of the United States, he has.


In my opinion I think that some things should be accomplished prior to taking that office. Those things, he has not accomplished, like leadership of any sort.
 so no, I honestly think he won the election soley based on the color of his skin, and the pandering of the news during the campaign.

 he did not "earn" the position, it was more or less given to him.

 He might earn the respect once he is in, but still, I of all the jobs that are given based on the ability to learn, President is not one of them. And not when the country is in such dire straights.

 we needed a president that could jump in running and have a clue what to do.

 and no, McCain was not that person either.


----------



## bcp

Black-Francis said:


> What are you talking about?...... I never commented on how blacks acted in school.....
> 
> My whole point in this thread is I know how much hate Sonsie harbors..... In the same post where she used 6 x's for a derogatory word, she also wished *OUR* new president cancer. If everyone wants to turn it around and claim that I am the racist....so be it! *Sonsie knows what she/it meant and she/it made it 6 letters on purpose*.


 yes, Sonsie knows, but you really dont.
 you are basing it on a pre concieved perception. What do they call that again?

 be honest, I was, I saw the N word because of what I perceived in my mind, not because of what I perceived in Sonsies mind. You could admit the same.

I before E except after C


----------



## ODB

vraiblonde said:


> I will call you what I observe you to be and you can resent it all you like.
> 
> You probably think you're the only white devil in America with a black friend or family member, but let me assure you that you are not.  You may also think you are the only white devil who has seen and identified racism - surprise!
> 
> I do not automatically think of racial slurs in connection with a black man.  Apparently, you do.
> 
> I do not think the only reason a black person might be treated poorly is because of their race.  White people get crappy service just the same as blacks do.
> 
> There is a segment of our society that is trying desperately to get people like me to to think of blacks as "different" and "separate".  Sorry to disappoint.  I refuse to consider skin color in connection with anyone, regardless of their race.  I will not applaud their piddling "accomplishments" simply because they're black.
> 
> Nor will I patronize them and pet them in any way, shape or form.  That is for white-guilt liberals, and I am not one of those.
> 
> So feel free to call me a racist all you want and question my frank and honest statements.  I know what I am, and I know what you are as well.



No wonder Larry can't live with you. You are annoying.


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> ....And, again, I find it hard to believe that my hometown is the ONLY place where different races coexisted without strife and nobody thought a thing of it.



It might have been.  I did visit Grand Island in 68 and the people there were nice.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Possibly she did - and she caught you, didn't she?



I already said "hats off" to her/it....."It" started the controversy "it" wanted.


----------



## bcp

ODB said:


> No wonder Larry can't live with you. You are annoying.


and the conversation digresses.


----------



## Black-Francis

bcp said:


> yes, Sonsie knows, but you really dont.
> you are basing it on a pre concieved perception. What do they call that again?
> 
> be honest, I was, I saw the N word because of what I perceived in my mind, not because of what I perceived in Sonsies mind. You could admit the same.
> 
> I before E except after C



From reading her posts prior to this one, yes I did make an assumption, but I think it was accurate.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:


> Things _*have*_ changed Vrai, and your failure to acknowledge or admit that is sad.



Great.  Since things have changed, why are we harping about the ways of the past?

It's nice to see you acknowledge the change because, honestly Nupe, sometimes you talk like a guy who was turned away at the lunch counter just yesterday.


----------



## Nupe2

bcp said:


> In my opinion I think that some things should be accomplished prior to taking that office. Those things, he has not accomplished, like leadership of any sort.
> so no, I honestly think he won the election soley based on the color of his skin, and the pandering of the news during the campaign.
> 
> he did not "earn" the position, it was more or less given to him.
> 
> He might earn the respect once he is in, but still, I of all the jobs that are given based on the ability to learn, President is not one of them. And not when the country is in such dire straights.
> 
> we needed a president that could jump in running and have a clue what to do.
> 
> and no, McCain was not that person either.



Let me get this straight...he won the Presidency of the United States solely because of the color of his skin?  You are :

He didn't win an election but was simply "given" the position? 

The Presidency is "given" based on the "ability to learn?"  (You are joking right?)

He doesn't have clue what to do?  Time will tell on that one but as for the rest of your comments....damn!!!! 

You are still my bud though bcp!


----------



## vraiblonde

ODB said:


> No wonder Larry can't live with you. You are annoying.



Well, thank you for that profound contribution to the conversation.


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> I already said "hats off" to her/it....."It" started the controversy "it" wanted.



She may have gone fishing, but you took the bait.


----------



## bcp

Nupe2 said:


> Let me get this straight...he won the Presidency of the United States solely because of the color of his skin? You are :
> 
> He didn't win an election but was simply "given" the position?
> 
> The Presidency is "given" based on the "ability to learn?"  (You are joking right?)
> 
> He doesn't have clue what to do? Time will tell on that one but as for the rest of your comments....damn!!!!
> 
> You are still my bud though bcp!


 answer honestly.
 If he would have been a white guy, that nobody had heard of prior to his running, and with the exact same background. Would he have won?

 back to you.


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> Great.  Since things have changed, why are we harping about the ways of the past?
> 
> *Because the past is what we know?* :shrug:
> 
> It's nice to see you acknowledge the change because, honestly Nupe, sometimes you talk like a guy who was turned away at the lunch counter just yesterday.
> 
> *That comment is beneath You*.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Well, thank you for that profound contribution to the conversation.



To wrap this up on my part because I really have nothing else to say on this matter. I highly respect you and I may differ on some of your opinions, but I would never call you a name or label you "stupid" or a "racist"....Like I said, I respect you too much to do so. If that is the route you want to go......fine....it's your world!

.....peace be with you!


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:


> Let me get this straight...he won the Presidency of the United States solely because of the color of his skin?



Do you deny that there are many people who voted for him solely because of his skin color?  After all the celebration and interviews with his devoted fans?  The ones who say they registered to vote for the first time because a black man was in the race?

Come on, Nupe.

Certainly his personality and general attractiveness played a part, but change his skin color to white and his political designation to Republican and he doesn't even win the primary.  And the media certainly wouldn't fawn on a white man the way they've fawned over Obama.  Bill Clinton came close, but he didn't have near the worship that Obama does.


----------



## Black-Francis

bcp said:


> answer honestly.
> If he would have been a white guy, that nobody had heard of prior to his running, and with the exact same background. Would he have won?
> 
> back to you.



HE IS WHITE!.....you big dummy! His momma is as white as paste!


----------



## Nupe2

bcp said:


> answer honestly.
> If he would have been a white guy, that nobody had heard of prior to his running, and with the exact same background. Would he have won?
> 
> back to you.



Actually, I had heard of him.  I really don't know the answer as to whether he would have won.  I think the election really came down to his response on the economic crisis as compared to Mr. McCain's.  I think a white guy giving the same response in the same manner would probably have prevailed as well.


----------



## Gwydion

vraiblonde said:


> but change his political designation to Republican and he doesn't even win the primary.



Hahahahahahahahaha.

So basically change everything that he stands for and he doesn't win?


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> Do you deny that there are many people who voted for him solely because of his skin color?  After all the celebration and interviews with his devoted fans?  The ones who say they registered to vote for the first time because a black man was in the race?
> 
> Come on, Nupe.
> 
> Certainly his personality and general attractiveness played a part, but change his skin color to white and his political designation to Republican and he doesn't even win the primary.  And the media certainly wouldn't fawn on a white man the way they've fawned over Obama.  Bill Clinton came close, but he didn't have near the worship that Obama does.



I can't confirm or deny why other people voted for Mr. Obama.  Did white people vote for him because his mother was white?  Did black people vote for him because his father was a black African?  Tell me cuz I don't know.

Yes, many people registered and voted for the first time because of Barack Obama's skin color.  However, did people register and vote for the first time to vote against him for that very same reason?  Probably.  

What you will most likely never understand is the feeling of inclusiveness that he represents for many people who voted for him.  For many, that inclusiveness is in addition to their support of his positions on the economy and desire for change.  I can't and won't attempt to speak for the many millions of people who voted to elect this man.  Time will tell if he is the right choice at the right time.


----------



## aps45819

Nupe2 said:


> I think the election really came down to his response on the economic crisis as compared to Mr. McCain's.  I think a white guy giving the same response in the same manner would probably have prevailed as well.




McCain suspended his campaign and worked on developing legislation.
Obama did nothing then voted along party lines.


----------



## Xaquin44

aps45819 said:


> McCain suspended his campaign and worked on developing legislation.
> Obama did nothing then voted along party lines.



bahahaha

if by suspended you mean giving a televised interview the next day and not canceling a single debate or ad, then yeah .... he suspended it

lol

edit: and a fat lot of good it did him too.  That version of the bill got torpedoed.  which also doesn't matter as both candidates voted for the final one anyway.


----------



## Gwydion

Nupe2 said:


> I can't confirm or deny why other people voted for Mr. Obama.  Did white people vote for him because his mother was white?  Did black people vote for him because his father was a black African?  Tell me cuz I don't know.
> 
> Yes, many people registered and voted for the first time because of Barack Obama's skin color.  However, did people register and vote for the first time to vote against him for that very same reason?  Probably.
> 
> What you will most likely never understand is the feeling of inclusiveness that he represents for many people who voted for him.  For many, that inclusiveness is in addition to their support of his positions on the economy and desire for change.  I can't and won't attempt to speak for the many millions of people who voted to elect this man.  Time will tell if he is the right choice at the right time.



Statistics show that the african american population voted in the same manner that they did in previous elections.  

So I guess it was us crackers that voted for him because hes black.


----------



## sweetprincess23

vraiblonde said:


> Do you deny that there are many people who voted for him solely because of his skin color?  After all the celebration and interviews with his devoted fans?  The ones who say they registered to vote for the first time because a black man was in the race?
> 
> Come on, Nupe.
> 
> Certainly his personality and general attractiveness played a part, but change his skin color to white and his political designation to Republican and he doesn't even win the primary.  And the media certainly wouldn't fawn on a white man the way they've fawned over Obama.  Bill Clinton came close, but he didn't have near the worship that Obama does.



of course if you changed everything about him he wouldn't have had as large of a chance as he did. But he isn't republican. I would consider myself a liberal democrat, it is just the way i was brought up. I voted for him, not because he was black but because i agree with the way democrats generally think and vote. I am for gay marriages, i am pro choice, etc. I would typically vote for democrats because they represent me better. If a republican was pro choice and wanted gays to marry i might have voted for a republican, but in general they don't.

Did people vote for him based on race? yes some people did but you can't say that there aren't whites who didn't vote for him because of race. A friend of mine works with ladies who said they really liked what Obama stood for and would vote for him but he's black so they didn't.

Do i think that Obama being black got more black voters? Yes but i spoke to several of my black friends and they didn't just vote because he was black. Most of my friends payed much attention to what Obama wanted to do as president. They spoke to me about why they wanted to vote for him and while his race was a factor it was not the only factor nor the largest factor.


----------



## Nupe2

Gwydion said:


> Statistics show that the african american population voted in the same manner that they did in previous elections.
> 
> So I guess it was us crackers that voted for him because hes black.



There you go again...blaming the White Man!


----------



## Xaquin44

sweetprincess23 said:


> of course if you changed everything about him he wouldn't have had as large of a chance as he did. But he isn't republican. I would consider myself a liberal democrat, it is just the way i was brought up. I voted for him, not because he was black but because i agree with the way democrats generally think and vote. I am for gay marriages, i am pro choice, etc. I would typically vote for democrats because they represent me better. If a republican was pro choice and wanted gays to marry i might have voted for a republican, but in general they don't.
> 
> Did people vote for him based on race? yes some people did but you can't say that there aren't whites who didn't vote for him because of race. A friend of mine works with ladies who said they really liked what Obama stood for and would vote for him but he's black so they didn't.
> 
> Do i think that Obama being black got more black voters? Yes but i spoke to several of my black friends and they didn't just vote because he was black. Most of my friends payed much attention to what Obama wanted to do as president. They spoke to me about why they wanted to vote for him and while his race was a factor it was not the only factor nor the largest factor.



I'd say if anything, he got unprecedented young votes.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:


> What you will most likely never understand is the feeling of inclusiveness that he represents for many people who voted for him.



Nupe, you can't have it both ways.  Either he won votes from black people because he's black, or he didn't.  Skin color either played a part, or it didn't.


----------



## Gwydion

Xaquin44 said:


> I'd say if anything, he got unprecedented young votes.



Yup.

Guess all you old farts should have had less kids.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gwydion said:


> So I guess it was us crackers that voted for him because hes black.



That is EXACTLY what my (black) friend said on election night.


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> Nupe, you can't have it both ways.  Either he won votes from black people because he's black, or he didn't.  Skin color either played a part, or it didn't.



Vrai, for some it did.  For others it may have but was not the totality of their considerations.  I fell in the latter category and reached my decision fairly late in the process.  I honestly felt that he should have waited another 4 - 8 years but I was not a Political Science major so nobody listened to me!

I don't think I ever said that skin color didn't play a part in the election.


----------



## sweetprincess23

Xaquin44 said:


> I'd say if anything, he got unprecedented young votes.



I would agree. I would think this is because typically younger people see things differently than older generations. I think that is the largest problem, there are older generations that are stuck in there ways and can't except change.  I read posts on the forums often and disagree with some of them but choose not to respond because it is a never ending battle with some of the people on  here. 

As stated before I am a liberal person but I will also try to listen to other sides of the stories. I try to watch a little of all the major news channels. I know that media is bias so I will watch fox, msnbc, abc, etc because i don't want to be brainwashed into thinking one way. I want to hear everything on a story before making a final decision. I don't think conservative people do this and this is a problem. The younger generations are more open minded, IMO.

Also though I heard that the elderly folks on medicare and ssi voted for Obama because of there issues.


----------



## Black-Francis

Let's just hope that a broad never gets elected president!!


----------



## Nupe2

"Bele: It is obvious to the most simpleminded that Lokai is of an inferior breed."
"Spock: The obvious visual evidence, Commissioner, is that he is of the same breed as yourself."
"Bele: Are you blind, Commander Spock? Well, look at me. Look at me!"
"Kirk: You're black on one side and white on the other."
"Bele: I am black on the right side."
"Spock: I fail to see the significant difference."
"Bele: Lokai is white on the right side. All of his people are white on the right side."

From "Let This Be Your Last Battlefied"  original Star Trek series


----------



## Bann

Nupe2 said:


> Whatever.....and of course none of the comments by "conservatives" in this tread, nor did the poll itself, have anything to do with race.  Not here in fair, reasonable and open-minded SOMD.





Oh, please - save it.  I don't speak for the originator of this thread, but I don't see anything in the original survey & first post that looks like racism to me.

It was NOT in my mind when I replied to the survey (which, in fact, I actually didn't, because none of the questions applied to me, BTW) that Highlander was trying to start a racist themed thread.  Crikey.

The rabid Liberals in this is country need to totally get over themselves for the next 4 years - because :gasp: some people will not agree with everything their Messiah Obama does.  And, just because people don't :gasp: agree with everything he does - doesn't mean it is because of his race!!! [except for the whackos, which are everywhere]

Has anyone ever heard of "ideology"?!!

Personally, I don't begrudge Obama, Michelle & their adorable daughters their places in history, their pomp & circumstance, their fancy schmancy galas, yadda, yadda, yadda - it's all part of the tradition and comes with the package. 

But I will, as part of the "Loyal Opposition", be around to make my commentary on every aspect of all the goings-on.  [That includes, for me, the political and the peripheral stuff, not excluding nit picky stuff like fashion, decorating, etc.] 

And I will - as one who remembers only too well the way the Bush Administration was treated on their way in - be waiting with bated breath - AND - ready with my commentary - to see how the current administration is treated. 

But it doesn't mean I'm a racist.  So deal with it.


----------



## Gwydion

Black-Francis said:


> Let's just hope that a broad never gets elected president!!



Yea, no ####.  For a week out of every month, we'd be at war with some random country.

And computer's would all be destroyed since she'd think that FAT32 was a reference to her body figure.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> You will note that not just in this thread, but MANY times, race is tossed out there first by a white person.  Typically a liberal white person.  You will also note that the biggest race-baiters on here are....white liberals.
> 
> I have not observed you, Nupe2, calling anyone a racist over some benign comment.  However, our resident libs do it frequently.  It is true that we get the occasional black person in here tossing names around - typically its someone who has been made famous in the police blotter, or their relative has.  But it's more the norm for white liberals to toss around the baiting.
> 
> I think that is worthy of psychological exploration - it's interesting to me.


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetprincess23 said:


> I would agree. I would think this is because typically younger people see things differently than older generations. I think that is the largest problem, there are older generations that are stuck in there ways and can't except change.



But what gets missed is that our lack of interest in "change" has nothing to do with Obama's skin color.  If you're a conservative and believe in conservative principles, you aren't going to be interested in Obama regardless of WHAT color he is.

And I will hand you Mike Steele as a perfect example of how that works on the other side.  Most conservatives are crazy about this guy and would love to see him make a run at President.  Liberals, not so much.  Does that mean liberals are racist?

Meet the new boss - same as the old boss.  The only "change" about Obama is that he's a black guy.  Otherwise he's just another liberal Democrat.


----------



## Black-Francis

Gwydion said:


> Yea, no ####.  For a week out of every month, we'd be at war with some random country.
> 
> And computer's would all be destroyed since she'd think that FAT32 was a reference to her body figure.



Daddy always told me never trust anything that bleeds for a week out of every month and doesn't die!


----------



## Nupe2

sweetprincess23 said:


> I would agree. I would think this is because typically younger people see things differently than older generations. I think that is the largest problem, there are older generations that are stuck in their ways and can't accept change.  I read posts on the forums often and disagree with some of them but choose not to respond because it is a never ending battle with some of the people on here.
> 
> As stated before I am a liberal person but I will also try to listen to other sides of the stories. I try to watch a little of all the major news channels. I know that media is bias so I will watch fox, msnbc, abc, etc because i don't want to be brainwashed into thinking one way. I want to hear everything on a story before making a final decision. I don't think conservative people do this and this is a problem. The younger generations are more open minded, IMO.
> 
> Also though I heard that the elderly folks on medicare and ssi voted for Obama because of their issues.



Well said.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gwydion said:


> Yea, no ####.  For a week out of every month, we'd be at war with some random country.
> 
> And computer's would all be destroyed since she'd think that FAT32 was a reference to her body figure.



Let's all note that it wasn't a conservative who made this sexist remark.


----------



## aps45819

Xaquin44 said:


> bahahaha
> 
> if by suspended you mean giving a televised interview the next day and not canceling a single debate or ad, then yeah .... he suspended it
> 
> lol
> 
> edit: and a fat lot of good it did him too.  That version of the bill got torpedoed.  which also doesn't matter as both candidates voted for the final one anyway.



Good to see we agree that McCains response was to work on legislation and Obama's respons was to _*Hope*_ someone else would _*Change*_ things


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Meet the new boss - same as the old boss.  The only "change" about Obama is that he's a *half* black guy.  Otherwise he's just another liberal Democrat.



:fixed:


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Daddy always told me never trust anything that bleeds for a week out of every month and doesn't die!



But wait!  There's more!

Damn conservatives!  Sexists!  Racists!  







Oh...wait.....


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> But wait!  There's more!
> 
> Damn conservatives!  Sexists!  Racists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait.....





I am falling more and more in love with you as the day goes by!


----------



## Bann

Gwydion said:


> I'm not gay but I take offense when people use teh word ###.  I'm not black but I get offended when people use ######.  I'm not arabic, but I get offended when people use the term raghead.
> 
> But I can see how it works.  So long as the people you are offending aren't around, it makes it ok to generalize and use #### logic to encompass a large group.



Are you offended when people use the word(s) "retard" or "short bus"?


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:



Actually, Obama IS a black guy.  Look at him.  It's not like he's two different colors (see Nupe's previous Star Trek reference).

He is bi-racial, but in terms of skin color he is a black man.


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> But wait!  There's more!
> 
> Damn conservatives!  Sexists!  Racists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait.....



I think Black Francis is gonna get his white azz whipped by the forum mommy!


----------



## Xaquin44

aps45819 said:


> Good to see we agree that McCains response was to work on legislation and Obama's respons was to _*Hope*_ someone else would _*Change*_ things



both were there and both voted.


----------



## Black-Francis

Nupe2 said:


> I think Black Francis is gonna get his white azz whipped by the forum mommy!



I love Vrai and I would definitely enjoy a spanking from her!


----------



## Nupe2

Black-Francis said:


> I love Vrai and I would definitely enjoy a spanking from her!



She *is* hot!


----------



## sweetprincess23

vraiblonde said:


> But what gets missed is that our lack of interest in "change" has nothing to do with Obama's skin color.  If you're a conservative and believe in conservative principles, you aren't going to be interested in Obama regardless of WHAT color he is.
> 
> And I will hand you Mike Steele as a perfect example of how that works on the other side.  Most conservatives are crazy about this guy and would love to see him make a run at President.  Liberals, not so much.  Does that mean liberals are racist?
> 
> Meet the new boss - same as the old boss.  The only "change" about Obama is that he's a black guy.  Otherwise he's just another liberal Democrat.



You are correct conservative voters wouldn't be interested in Obama because of his principles. I have never said anyone on here is racist (though i do think a few are, not based on Obama comments alone but just random posts that are made) I wouldn't expect a conservative person to change their stance on gay marriages, divorce laws, pro choice, etc because conservatives generally will fight for there cause till the day they die. 

It isn't just that Obama is black that makes the big "change" it is the fact that congress is mostly democrats now and we have a democrat president now (will have). The change the democrats will bring isn't just about race but the views and principles that the democrats have. I feel it is time for change with gay rights, we need to get out of iraq, i don't want a bunch of republicans telling me I can't have an abortion. Unfortuntaly for conservatives the change i am looking for is against everything they may stand for.  Next election get a better candidate.


----------



## Bann

bcp said:


> I did however cast a vote for Allen Keyes way back when he was trying his hand at the presidential run.



IF any of the accusers of this thread really read the majority of political discourse in the Political forum they would know that many of the conservatives who post in that forum & have posted in this thread - have supported/voted for Alan Keyes, Michael Steele, et. al. 

It's not about Black or White.  They know it and need to find a clue.


----------



## aps45819

Nupe2 said:


> I think the election really came down to his response on the economic crisis as compared to Mr. McCain's.





Xaquin44 said:


> both were there and both voted.



So you're saying that their responses were identical?


----------



## Gwydion

sweetprincess23 said:


> Next election get a better candidate.




That pretty much what it comes down to.  If the republicans would have had a different candidate, there is a chance I would have voted for him.  McCain just wasn't the best choice to put up against Obama.


----------



## aps45819

sweetprincess23 said:


> we need to get out of iraq, i don't want a bunch of republicans telling me I can't have an abortion. .


Obama supports the timetable for withdrawal negoiated by the current administration (no change)
Have you had a lot of abortions? Are you planning on some in the future?


----------



## Gwydion

aps45819 said:


> Obama supports the timetable for withdrawal negoiated by the current administration (no change)



Did Bush?  Did mccain?


----------



## Xaquin44

aps45819 said:


> So you're saying that their responses were identical?



in that they both kept up their campaign and both voted, yes.

I doubt that their suggestions were identical, but that's to be expected


----------



## sweetprincess23

aps45819 said:


> Obama supports the timetable for withdrawal negoiated by the current administration (no change)
> Have you had a lot of abortions? Are you planning on some in the future?



if i felt the need to have an abortion than i don't want my right taken away. This isn't about if I have had one or plan on having one. Is there somewhere in the consitution that says we can't have one? Conservatives are so pro-gun and fight for there rights and throw the constitution into the gun arguements but don't think about it for abortions or gay marriages do they? Other than religious purposes what is it about gays and abortion that are so wrong?


----------



## sweetprincess23

back to the reason of this thread, I can not go tuesday because I have to work and I hate the cold. I don't care how much i might support something my body physically can't handle the cold. So i will be checking in every so often on how things are going. 

But, i am going to DC tonight to party with all the out of towners. The parties started on Friday. Can't wait for tonight, I think it will be great. I will let everyone know how it is. The type of people to expect on Tuesday and the general feeling and safety issues that could come up.


----------



## Nupe2

sweetprincess23 said:


> back to the reason of this thread, I can not go tuesday because I have to work and I hate the cold. I don't care how much i might support something my body physically can't handle the cold. So i will be checking in every so often on how things are going.
> 
> But, i am going to DC tonight to party with all the out of towners. The parties started on Friday. Can't wait for tonight, I think it will be great. I will let everyone know how it is. The type of people to expect on Tuesday and the general feeling and safety issues that could come up.



Have fun!  I went to a really classy party on the Hill last night.  Good time was had by all!  I will probably catch the festivities on the tube as well.  Some of my family will be walking over but I don't do cold either and have a bum leg right now so....

Again, have fun and be safe!


----------



## Bann

Nupe2 said:


> I believe your statement is an argument of the specific vs. the general.  My comment was based on a general observation of the relatively recent history of this country.  To argue from your perspective, I offer the following specifics:
> 
> I am a bit older (54).  I do remember being called a n****r on the first day of first grade in 1960 (at a Catholic School in DC) and being called the same on my first day of school at Bishop McNamara in 1968.  I also remember not being able to shop in Garfinkel's in DC and my mother refusing to take me on the trolley cars in DC (yes they had them in the early 60s) because we had to sit in the back. I also remember packing food for our trips to my grandparents in Virginia and pulling to the side of the road to use the bathroom because we could not get service or use restrooms along the way. I could go on but you should get the picture.  Things _*have*_ changed Vrai, and your failure to acknowledge or admit that is sad.
> 
> As far as recognition of Mr. Obama's accomplishments, every 4 years prior to this, we have celebrated the accomplishments of a select few white men.  They were elected President of the United States!  I'd say that was a pretty large and impressive feat for which they have been duly recognized, and in the same manner as Mr. Obama.  The only apparent difference at this point is the outpouring of people and emotions associated with this election.  This is a celebration of hope for America and is the result of a fair election and peaceful transition of power.  Why do you have a problem giving Mr. Obama his due?




I can honestly say that in my experience (I'll be 50 in May) my dad was in the military, so race was treated differently.  I spent over 5 years (My father was able to get 2 tours of duty consecutively) overseas during some of our nation's most recent turbulent times (67-72) and I missed a lot of what went on in this country.  I really do not have any personal recollections of the racial issues during that time.  We didn't even have a TV in our home overseas during that time - it was radio & newspapers, magazines, and other similar media that we got our news from.

I have family from the north and from the deep south and I know there were definite differences that took place.  However, I have to say, that in my immediate family,(which is all I can speak to) we weren't raised with a racial bias.  We didn't use the "n-word" (actually, we weren't even allowed to say stupid, idiot, butthole, etc., etc.) and if we had, we'd have had our mouths washed out with soap by my mother.  

After I moved back to the states, I lived in Norfolk, VA and there was a lot of racial tension at that time. (1972)  And there was a lot of it when I moved to this area in 1974.  In 1975, my maternal grandmother died, and we went down to Mobile, AL.  I remember having a "rude awakening" type of moment.  My grandfather had purchased an old gas station as a hobby shop/store & we had gone there to hang out with him one day.  I had to use the restroom.  He told me where they were & I went around outside the building to find 3 of them.  I was so naive that I asked my grandfather why there were 3 bathrooms.  I had no idea and it never occurred to me why there were.  Yes, I knew about the history of our country.  But I was very removed from it by having lived overseas all that time.  And, I believe, because I WASN'T RAISED in a "racist" home.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Well, things were a bit different where I come from.  Black kids didn't take the bus - they walked to school with everyone else because they lived in our same neighborhood.  That's right - our neighborhoods weren't segregated, either.
> 
> But I also didn't grow up on the east coast - I grew up in the midwest, where racism apparently wasn't as prevalent.  Larry tells stories about growing up in Laurel that I can't relate to, having never experienced anything like that.
> 
> And, again, I find it hard to believe that my hometown is the ONLY place where different races coexisted without strife and nobody thought a thing of it.


----------



## Bann

Nupe2 said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> He didn't win an election but was simply "given" the position?
> 
> The Presidency is "given" based on the "ability to learn?"
> 
> He doesn't have clue what to do?



Do you remember the election of 2000?  :


----------



## sweetprincess23

Bann said:


> I can honestly say that in my experience (I'll be 50 in May) my dad was in the military, so race was treated differently.  I spent over 5 years (My father was able to get 2 tours of duty consecutively) overseas during some of our nation's most recent turbulent times (67-72) and I missed a lot of what went on in this country.  I really do not have any personal recollections of the racial issues during that time.  We didn't even have a TV in our home overseas during that time - it was radio & newspapers, magazines, and other similar media that we got our news from.
> 
> I have family from the north and from the deep south and I know there were definite differences that took place.  However, I have to say, that in my immediate family,(which is all I can speak to) we weren't raised with a racial bias.  We didn't use the "n-word" (actually, we weren't even allowed to say stupid, idiot, butthole, etc., etc.) and if we had, we'd have had our mouths washed out with soap by my mother.
> 
> After I moved back to the states, I lived in Norfolk, VA and there was a lot of racial tension at that time. (1972)  And there was a lot of it when I moved to this area in 1974.  In 1975, my maternal grandmother died, and we went down to Mobile, AL.  I remember having a "rude awakening" type of moment.  My grandfather had purchased an old gas station as a hobby shop/store & we had gone there to hang out with him one day.  I had to use the restroom.  He told me where they were & I went around outside the building to find 3 of them.  I was so naive that I asked my grandfather why there were 3 bathrooms.  I had no idea and it never occurred to me why there were.  Yes, I knew about the history of our country.  But I was very removed from it by having lived overseas all that time.  And, I believe, because I WASN'T RAISED in a "racist" home.



You are lucky to not have been raised in a racist home. I do feel that racial tensions and issues have gotten better but not disappeared. I do agree that racism is a problem from all races. Blacks can be just as racist as whites and asians can be racists also, etc. Unfortunatly i have indured racism from my own white community. As I have stated before I date black men though I think this time i might find me a Rican, lol. About two years ago i was traveling through South Carolina with my boyfriend and the rest of his black family (about 12- 15 of us) on our way to Disney. Early one morning we stopped at a breakfast place not a small town dinner but a place like Denny's or Ihop not sure of the name. When we walked in we got the worst looks, I hate to say it but I got the worst. They looked at me as though I was a traitor to the whites. My water was spit in, a lady slammed the door to the bathroom in my face, and i heard the N word several times under their breaths. I didn't even order food because I didn't trust them. I have never felt so uncomfortable in my life, and I go to bars where i am the minority (only white person inside), i go to black friends family reunions, etc and have never felt such hate against me as I did in south carolina.


----------



## awpitt

vraiblonde said:


> Well, things were a bit different where I come from. Black kids didn't take the bus - they walked to school with everyone else because they lived in our same neighborhood. That's right - our neighborhoods weren't segregated, either.
> 
> But I also didn't grow up on the east coast - I grew up in the midwest, where racism apparently wasn't as prevalent. Larry tells stories about growing up in Laurel that I can't relate to, having never experienced anything like that.
> 
> And, again, I find it hard to believe that my hometown is the ONLY place where different races coexisted without strife and nobody thought a thing of it.


Between the late 60s and early 80s, I went to schools in Laurel, Colorado Springs, and in Washington Cty MD. None (incl Laurel) of the schools were segregated nor were the neighborhoods we lived in, except in Washington County we lived on a farm and the black families we knew were from closer to Hagerstwon. In Colorado Springs, they did bus black kids to the school from the downtown area.


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetprincess23 said:


> Next election get a better candidate.



Believe me, I wish we'd have had a better candidate this time around.    Conservatives weren't real big on McCain and I'm somewhat baffled that he even got the nomination.


----------



## vraiblonde

awpitt said:


> Between the late 60s and early 80s, I went to schools in Laurel, Colorado Springs, and in Washington Cty MD. None (incl Laurel) of the schools were segregated nor were the neighborhoods we lived in, except in Washington County we lived on a farm and the black families we knew were from closer to Hagerstwon. In Colorado Springs, they did bus black kids to the school from the downtown area.



Larry talks more about race issues rather than segregation.  Black kids and white kids having issues with each other because of racism on both sides - that sort of thing.  He never mentioned that there was segregation.

Regarding the original question, I've never watched an inauguration ceremony in my life, so it's doubtful I'll watch Obama's.  I'm sure I'll catch the highlights on the news, but I won't make a point to watch any more than I ever have.


----------



## camily

I have silver tickets and can't wait!!!!


----------



## twinoaks207

sweetprincess23 said:


> You are lucky to not have been raised in a racist home. I do feel that racial tensions and issues have gotten better but not disappeared. I do agree that racism is a problem from all races. Blacks can be just as racist as whites and asians can be racists also, etc. Unfortunatly i have indured racism from my own white community. As I have stated before I date black men though I think this time i might find me a Rican, lol. About two years ago i was traveling through South Carolina with my boyfriend and the rest of his black family (about 12- 15 of us) on our way to Disney. Early one morning we stopped at a breakfast place not a small town dinner but a place like Denny's or Ihop not sure of the name. When we walked in we got the worst looks, I hate to say it but I got the worst. They looked at me as though I was a traitor to the whites. My water was spit in, a lady slammed the door to the bathroom in my face, and i heard the N word several times under their breaths. I didn't even order food because I didn't trust them. I have never felt so uncomfortable in my life, and I go to bars where i am the minority (only white person inside), i go to black friends family reunions, etc and have never felt such hate against me as I did in south carolina.


 
Sad isn't it?  Someday we will get beyond it - I have to believe that!  People are people are people are people!!  Why can't we see?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Nupe2 said:


> Just to set the record straight, the first mention of race in this tread was by a white person (I went to High School with the Italian Stallion).


WOW! There were only 13 pages when I left here yesterday! 
Hey Enyaw! I'm only white in the winter. In the summer I get darker than Obama. It's true!
Just read the post and see that it wasn't racist in any way. I said it to show my anger that the media and our pansy government ARE. The way the stores promote "gridlock" (black Friday IS NOT the word to use here ) during Christmas, the media and the government promote racism by bringing up color all the time. 
FYI, I voted for Alan Keyes twice now. He's so black, he's almost purple. Did you or anyone else notice that there was VERY LITTLE coverage of Alan Keyes when he ran??? Even his color could not get the media to cover him. Now, if he was a Democrat that would have been different but they are agenda driven and I loathe them. 


Bann said:


> He didn't accuse anyone of being racist.  He was talking ABOUT race & racisim.





Black-Francis said:


> I love you!





Gwydion said:


> That pretty much what it comes down to.  If the republicans would have had a different candidate, there is a chance I would have voted for him.  McCain just wasn't the best choice to put up against Obama.


This is scary! We actually agree on something?


vraiblonde said:


> Believe me, I wish we'd have had a better candidate this time around.    Conservatives weren't real big on McCain and I'm somewhat baffled that he even got the nomination.


I agree! The Republicans are sooo left today that I'm sure they put McCain in to throw the election. Most Republicans, in office, are actually moderates or liberals.


----------



## Gwydion

ItalianScallion said:


> This is scary! We actually agree on something?





here, lets equal it out:  Gays are awesome!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Gwydion said:


> here, lets equal it out:  Gays are awesome!


You had to ruin it didn't ya?
Unless you meant "Guys"???


----------



## Gwydion

ItalianScallion said:


> You had to ruin it didn't ya?
> Unless you meant "Guys"???



Both.


----------



## Sonsie

Sonsie said:


> He sucks my ass and I wish him a cancerous colon.  I plan on boycotting network TV and watching a Disney DVD with the kids.  The idea of seeing this xxxxxx in the White House makes me ill.



All this righteous outrage over such an off-the-cuff remark is hilarious.  Such overwrought indignation!  Such insult to your delicate sensibilities!   If I had but known such an innocuous insult to your messiah would have you shrieking like a troop of howler monkeys I would have let a few more fly weeks ago.  Think of all the amusement we’ve missed!  

This is what we all have to look forward to from the left.   Thin skinned little ladies desperately trying to connect any dislike or criticism of their new god to racism, really it’s so predictable and tiresome.  All the idiots here analyzing a commonly used swear word, in actuality just some Xs, which just happens to have 6 letters just like another word!  It was all a plot, carefully considered and enacted even just to make you look foolish!  La!  Never has so much been inferred by so little.  

If Hillary had been the dem nominee and I had typed “she” instead of “he” would you all be nearly as excited?  Because really, you’re like an angry bumbling bunch of Special Olympians right now all wagging tongues and flailing fists.  Keep it up, the spittle flecked responses have been the highlight of my day!


----------



## Sonsie

vraiblonde said:


> Believe me, I wish we'd have had a better candidate this time around.    Conservatives weren't real big on McCain and I'm somewhat baffled that he even got the nomination.



I'm still amazed we got stuck with him.  I wish Romney hadn't been a Mormon, not that I cared about his religion but it is one of the kookier ones about and I think a lot of folks couldn't get over it.  He wasn't a fireball but he was pretty scandal free and at least had a background in business and the real world outside pure politics and academia.


----------



## Gwydion

Sonsie said:


> All this righteous outrage over such an off-the-cuff remark is hilarious.  Such overwrought indignation!  Such insult to your delicate sensibilities!   If I had but known such an innocuous insult to your messiah would have you shrieking like a troop of howler monkeys I would have let a few more fly weeks ago.  Think of all the amusement we’ve missed!
> 
> This is what we all have to look forward to from the left.   Thin skinned little ladies desperately trying to connect any dislike or criticism of their new god to racism, really it’s so predictable and tiresome.  All the idiots here analyzing a commonly used swear word, in actuality just some Xs, which just happens to have 6 letters just like another word!  It was all a plot, carefully considered and enacted even just to make you look foolish!  La!  Never has so much been inferred by so little.
> 
> If Hillary had been the dem nominee and I had typed “she” instead of “he” would you all be nearly as excited?  Because really, you’re like an angry bumbling bunch of Special Olympians right now all wagging tongues and flailing fists.  Keep it up, the spittle flecked responses have been the highlight of my day!



Perhaps, but then how would you have gotten such an awesome sig?


----------



## Mateo

I will do as  I do every day...try to survive until the next day.


----------



## otter

What were you hatemongers doing when Powell was Sec of Def? or when Rice was named Sec of State? 

Its hilarious to me that they were named and there was next to nothing said in a positive way by the liberal side, yet now the conservatives can't even question a thing about the chosen one without racism thrown at them. 

And Sonsie pretty much nailed you haters, truth hurt much?


----------



## Xaquin44

otter said:


> What were you hatemongers doing when Powell was Sec of Def? or when Rice was named Sec of State?
> 
> Its hilarious to me that they were named and there was next to nothing said in a positive way by the liberal side, yet now the conservatives can't even question a thing about the chosen one without racism thrown at them.



I always liked Powell a lot. In fact, I think most people in the country did/do.

Rice not so much, but then I don't know as much about her.

edit: oh, you were addressing hate mongers.  sorry, I threw my .02 in anyway =)


----------



## Ken King

otter said:


> What were you hatemongers doing when Powell was Sec of Def?


----------



## Gwydion

> And Sonsie pretty much nailed you haters, truth hurt much?


Yep, as much as you nailed this statement:



otter said:


> What were you hatemongers doing when Powell was Sec of Def? or when Rice was named Sec of State?


----------



## otter

Ken King said:


>



As for the singing the hosannas cuz a man/woman of color was named to an important postition. He wasn't a liberal, therefore, the party of democracy didn't fall on their knees and bless the sky. In fact, the liberals did everything they could to make these great people out to be tokens. 

Two positions filled by people, deservedly so, with accomplishments..Not sold, with little to nothing on their resume, to the great unwashed as the end-all, be-all, as liberals are willing to do.


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:


> As for the singing the hosannas cuz a man/woman of color was named to an important postition. He wasn't a liberal, therefore, the party of democracy didn't fall on their knees and bless the sky. In fact, the liberals did everything they could to make these great people out to be tokens.
> 
> Two positions filled by people, deservedly so, with accomplishments..Not sold, with little to nothing on their resume, to the great unwashed as the end-all, be-all, as liberals are willing to do.



Hey Ott! 

A few questions - Have you seen Full Metal Jacket - if not, there's a scene where Private Joker asks, after the beginning of the Tet Offensive, "Does this mean that Jane Fonda is not coming?"

With that context in mind, does this mean you are NOT going to the mall tomorrow?  

Slightly more serious question - what's your take on Gen. Powell endorsing Mr. Obama's candidacy?  I wouldn't think you'd consider him among the "great unwashed." 

Last question - where the hell is my get well card? I'm limping around here on one leg and nothing from the Ott man!  

Take care my friend.  I hope we get to tee it up sometime this coming spring, summer and/or fall!


----------



## Nupe2

ItalianScallion said:


> WOW! There were only 13 pages when I left here yesterday!
> Hey Enyaw! I'm only white in the winter. In the summer I get darker than Obama. It's true!
> Just read the post and see that it wasn't racist in any way. I said it to show my anger that the media and our pansy government ARE. The way the stores promote "gridlock" (black Friday IS NOT the word to use here ) during Christmas, the media and the government promote racism by bringing up color all the time.
> FYI, I voted for Alan Keyes twice now. He's so black, he's almost purple. Did you or anyone else notice that there was VERY LITTLE coverage of Alan Keyes when he ran??? Even his color could not get the media to cover him. Now, if he was a Democrat that would have been different but they are agenda driven and I loathe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is scary! We actually agree on something?
> 
> I agree! The Republicans are sooo left today that I'm sure they put McCain in to throw the election. Most Republicans, in office, are actually moderates or liberals.



You are just a troublemaker!  Just like everybody else in our class! 

You now have brought a whole new concept of "Winter White."   

Hope all is well!


----------



## Ken King

otter said:


> As for the singing the hosannas cuz a man/woman of color was named to an important postition. He wasn't a liberal, therefore, the party of democracy didn't fall on their knees and bless the sky. In fact, the liberals did everything they could to make these great people out to be tokens.
> 
> Two positions filled by people, deservedly so, with accomplishments..Not sold, with little to nothing on their resume, to the great unwashed as the end-all, be-all, as liberals are willing to do.


Hey, I got all of that, but my  was because Powell was State, not Defense.


----------



## otter

Ken King said:


> Hey, I got all of that, but my  was because Powell was State, not Defense.



duh on me...lol..train of thought went haywire


----------



## otter

Nupe2 said:


> With that context in mind, does this mean you are NOT going to the mall tomorrow?


I wouldn't be going to the mall tomorrow even if Reagan was rising from the dead. Hearing the news reports coming down the road at 530am, it already sounds like a zoo down there.


Nupe2 said:


> Slightly more serious question - what's your take on Gen. Powell endorsing Mr. Obama's candidacy?  I wouldn't think you'd consider him among the "great unwashed."


When the choice was between Obama and McCain, alot of people went the other way. McCain was a terrible candiate and his personality turned a lot of people off. I'll sure Powell had valid reasons for his choice, I can respect his choice. 


Nupe2 said:


> Last question - where the hell is my get well card? I'm limping around here on one leg and nothing from the Ott man!



Yeah, I read that a while ago, sucks to get old.(like us).


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:


> duh on me...lol..train of thought went haywire



It does suck to get old (like us)!


----------



## Xaquin44

I hope he starts his speech by saying "excuse me, while I whip this out"

it would be the best thing ever.


----------



## toppick08

Xaquin44 said:


> I hope he starts his speech by saying "excuse me, while I whip this out"
> 
> it would be the best thing ever.



How about..the sheriff is a :ring:


----------



## Xaquin44

toppick08 said:


> How about..the sheriff is a :ring:



hahaha

"hey, it worked in Blazing Saddles!"

"oh yeah" "yeah" "true true"


----------



## toppick08

Xaquin44 said:


> hahaha
> 
> "hey, it worked in Blazing Saddles!"
> 
> "oh yeah" "yeah" "true true"





Methodists...........


----------



## bcp

I dont know about all that the sherrif is a #### stuff, but I do know that it was really wrong for the head of the White House cleaning staff to try and hand Michelle obama a toilet brush.

 shes not there to fill the position numbnuts.

 some peoples kids.


----------



## PsyOps

bcp said:


> I dont know about all that the sherrif is a #### stuff, but I do know that it was really wrong for the head of the White House cleaning staff to try and hand Michelle obama a toilet brush.
> 
> shes not there to fill the position numbnuts.
> 
> some peoples kids.



MO is perfectly able to clean a toilet.


----------



## Xaquin44

PsyOps said:


> MO is perfectly able to clean a toilet.



most people over the age of 7 are


----------



## Highlander

Highlander said:


> As Inauguration day approaches, I seem to feel a sense of apathy.  Tuesday means nothing to me and I really don't plan on watching any of the events scheduled for that day.
> 
> What are your plans for Tuesday?




I'm just so excited now that Osama is President!  Aren't you?  Things are going to get so much better, right?


----------



## Xaquin44

Highlander said:


> I'm just so excited now that Osama is President!  Aren't you?  Things are going to get so much better, right?



I think everything will stay roughly the same as with most presidencies.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Highlander said:


> I'm just so excited now that *Osama* is President!  Aren't you?  Things are going to get so much better, right?



I assume that was a typo


----------



## kkelly14

Highlander said:


> As Inauguration day approaches, I seem to feel a sense of apathy.  Tuesday means nothing to me and I really don't plan on watching any of the events scheduled for that day.
> 
> What are your plans for Tuesday?



Go to work just like everybody else should be doing!  I never planned to watch any other inauguration so why would this one be any different...


----------



## Highlander

kkelly14 said:


> Go to work just like everybody else should be doing!  I never planned to watch any other inauguration so why would this one be any different...



That's what I did. I haven't seen the TV all day.  I just wish some of the guys in the office weren't so glued to the TV.  There's work to do!  I'm more interested in Ground Hog day anyway.  That's when we find out how much more winter we will have.  I'll turn the TV on for that.


----------



## Highlander

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> I assume that was a typo




You're right.  I meant to say Hussain Osama.


----------



## Xaquin44

Highlander said:


> You're right.  I meant to say Hussain Osama.



who is that?


----------



## Gwydion

Xaquin44 said:


> who is that?



His gay lover.

:shrug:


----------



## Xaquin44

Gwydion said:


> His gay lover.
> 
> :shrug:



highlander's, I assume.


----------



## Gwydion

Xaquin44 said:


> highlander's, I assume.



Of course.


----------



## Highlander

Gwydion said:


> Of course.



I think you two homos would make a cute couple.  You seem to have so much in common.  You're both dumb azzes!


----------



## Gwydion

Highlander said:


> I think you two homos would make a cute couple.  You seem to have so much in common.  You're both dumb azzes!



We aren't the ones that are thinking about azzes right now, are we?


----------



## Black-Francis

Gwydion said:


> We aren't the ones that are thinking about azzes right now, are we?



You have to excuse Highlander.....If I lived in Chesapeake Beach I would be bitter as well!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> You have to excuse Highlander.....If I lived in Chesapeake Beach I would be bitter as well!!!!



Why are you such a white-hating bigot?  Maybe Highlander can't afford to live in some fancy mucky mucky palace like you.  Maybe he's been oppressed and kept down by the black man, you ever think of that?

Maybe some day blacks and whites can come together as brothers and sisters.  Until that day, I guess white people will just have to continue dealing with racists who hate them for the color of their skin.

I have a dream.....


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:


> Why are you such a white-hating bigot?  Maybe Highlander can't afford to live in some fancy mucky mucky palace like you.  Maybe he's been oppressed and kept down by the black man, you ever think of that?
> 
> Maybe some day blacks and whites can come together as brothers and sisters.  Until that day, I guess white people will just have to continue dealing with racists who hate them for the color of their skin.
> 
> I have a dream.....



 I thought Black Francis was "y'alls."  He's black?


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Why are you such a white-hating bigot? Maybe Highlander can't afford to live in some fancy mucky mucky palace like you. Maybe he's been oppressed and kept down by the black man, you ever think of that?
> 
> Maybe some day blacks and whites can come together as brothers and sisters. Until that day, I guess white people will just have to continue dealing with racists who hate them for the color of their skin.
> 
> I have a dream.....


I have a dream too that one day we can be equal.

 until then, Im going to go out to my stoop and fire up my crack pipe.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Why are you such a white-hating bigot?  Maybe Highlander can't afford to live in some fancy mucky mucky palace like you.  Maybe he's been oppressed and kept down by the black man, you ever think of that?
> 
> Maybe some day blacks and whites can come together as brothers and sisters.  Until that day, I guess white people will just have to continue dealing with racists who hate them for the color of their skin.
> 
> I have a dream.....



:shrug: I was just talking about the smell........ not the housing!

.....geez vrai, stop flirting with me already!


----------



## Highlander

Black-Francis said:


> :shrug: I was just talking about the smell........ not the housing!
> 
> .....geez vrai, stop flirting with me already!



Umm, what smell is that?  It's actually quite nice here in the beach.  The best part about living here, besides the boardwalks and beaches and sense of safety, is that there aren't any people like you around here.  Most of the black people who live around here are very nice.  It's the ones who come here on the weekends from DC and PG who don't know how to behave.  

You can do better than attacking Chesapeake Beach.  Is the that best you have?


----------



## Black-Francis

Highlander said:


> Is the that best you have?



Is calling people homo's and azzes all you have, tough guy?

.....and sorry, it smells like raw sewage in your area.


----------



## vraiblonde

Boy, did this thread devolve.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Boy, did this thread devolve.



Probably because it is a thread about Tuesday and today is Wednesday.


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:


> Boy, did this thread devolve.



What was the final subject matter?  

I didn't dare look.


----------



## camily

It was great to be there Tuesday. Cold as hell but I wouldn't have missed it for the world. People were nice and there was a great sense of "oneness" there. Very moving.


----------

